# Formeron LOG!!!



## twotuff (Jan 18, 2012)

Weight 232
Bf      Uk
height 5'11

Diet :   60 days into a contest prep
Photos taking early last week, I will be taking more photos in a couple days in better conditions, with better posing.


Will be using the Maximum recommended dose of Black Lions Formeon which is 4 pumps a day. This is 200mg which I should absorb 30% of. this should be about 420mgs a week.

From what I have researched on this stuff it looks to good to be true, so I contacted Blacklion and ordered a couple bottles. I did not get this for free so my opinon on this Formeon will be un-biased.  I do not doubt what this product cabable of and I look forward to incorperating it into my contest prep.  



Formeron is a transdermal aromatase inhibitor (AI). Black Lions Formeron is made from the highest quality raw materials and has the best transdermal carrier possible. Formeron does alot more for us than a normal aromatase inhibitor for example:
increases IGF-1 secretion
- decreases number of progesterone receptors
- increases HPTA actiivity similar to HCG and Clomid together
- inhibits 91% of aromatase enzyme production
- anabolic and androgeniic
- 'suicide inhibitor' of aromatase
- decreases SHBG by 34%
- inhibits DHT formation and activity
- decrease prostate concerns such as BPH
- continues to increase HPTA function above natural levels.

According to research studies "*The 4-OHA was found to inhibit 5 alpha-reductase in both BPH and cancer tissue"*
Formeron is also a 5-alpha-reductase inhibitor.
This means that on top of reducing estrogen related sides and raising testosterone levels it also reduces DHT related side effects like Hair loss and prostate enlargement.

In addition, formeron is a prohormone. This means that is converts into another compound after ingestion. In this case Formeron converts to a steroid called 4- hydroxytestosterone. This steroid is literally testosterone that cannot be converted to estrogen. This means you get all of the anabolism of testosterone and none of the estrogenic sides associated with its use. This steroid gives the user a dry hard appearance making Formeron a great addition to a pre contest stack or for those looking to get in the best shape of their lives.  Our transdermal carrier is designed for maximum skin penetration and maximum absorption while leaving the skin hydrated.
Formeron is hand compounded by a select group of compounding pharmacists and as such each bottle is made with care and attention to detail. Our products are of the highest quality. 
​


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 18, 2012)

nice. I will be using formerone for my upcoming pct.


----------



## twotuff (Jan 18, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> nice. I will be using formerone for my upcoming pct.


 


Good shit, Im pretty sure you can use all the way through if you wanted. It is an AI also.


----------



## yerg (Jan 18, 2012)

Ive had the awsome oportunity to run the formeron by Black Lion and i can tell you 110% that its the real deal, and ill never go back to nolva...  I guarantee you will like this product... It has many things that it does, not just an ai.....  AND easy to use, AND smells good!!(No shit) It really smells good.. wife told me i smelt like another woman!!! lol
BTW no kickbacks for me for posting.. its just fact..


----------



## twotuff (Jan 18, 2012)

Here is the front of me for all you pecker checkers     My legs look much better from the front


----------



## yerg (Jan 18, 2012)

damn nice pecker... looking good as well bro!!!lol


----------



## twotuff (Jan 18, 2012)

yerg said:


> damn nice pecker... looking good as well bro!!!lol


 

Thanks brother!


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 18, 2012)

Should be a good log. Im subbed.
Ill be running this soon, as well. Havent heard a bad thing yet.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 18, 2012)

great start to a log...i approve


----------



## twotuff (Jan 18, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> great start to a log...i approve


 

You are the only comment I care about   Thank yo so much




































I am serious!


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 18, 2012)

Pecker checkers!      How much longer you got till show?


----------



## twotuff (Jan 18, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Pecker checkers!  How much longer you got till show?


 


Ther are 5 show that are possibilitys.  the first one being march 10, then the 17, 31 and there are 2 in april. These pictures suck I am much leaner then they say. I also need to work on my posing.


----------



## yerg (Jan 18, 2012)

this product will shed the water right off...get ready!!!  I cant wait to try black lions prolactrone with a tren cycle..that will next..


----------



## twotuff (Jan 18, 2012)

just applied 2 more applications and Im done for the day. I am hungry and miserable.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 18, 2012)

So you're on cycle or what? Did I miss that? You're using it for AI properties?


----------



## twotuff (Jan 18, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> So you're on cycle or what? Did I miss that? You're using it for AI properties?


 


No juice brother
Please read...
Formeron is a transdermal aromatase inhibitor (AI). Black Lions Formeron is made from the highest quality raw materials and has the best transdermal carrier possible. Formeron does alot more for us than a normal aromatase inhibitor for example:
increases IGF-1 secretion
- decreases number of progesterone receptors
- increases HPTA actiivity similar to HCG and Clomid together
- inhibits 91% of aromatase enzyme production
- anabolic and androgeniic
- 'suicide inhibitor' of aromatase
- decreases SHBG by 34%
- inhibits DHT formation and activity
- decrease prostate concerns such as BPH
- continues to increase HPTA function above natural levels.

According to research studies "*The 4-OHA was found to inhibit 5 alpha-reductase in both BPH and cancer tissue"*
Formeron is also a 5-alpha-reductase inhibitor.
This means that on top of reducing estrogen related sides and raising testosterone levels it also reduces DHT related side effects like Hair loss and prostate enlargement.

In addition, formeron is a prohormone. This means that is converts into another compound after ingestion. In this case Formeron converts to a steroid called 4- hydroxytestosterone. This steroid is literally testosterone that cannot be converted to estrogen. This means you get all of the anabolism of testosterone and none of the estrogenic sides associated with its use. This steroid gives the user a dry hard appearance making Formeron a great addition to a pre contest stack or for those looking to get in the best shape of their lives. Our transdermal carrier is designed for maximum skin penetration and maximum absorption while leaving the skin hydrated.


----------



## brundel (Jan 18, 2012)

Its a suicidal AI but also a mild PH.
Certainly hardens you up and dries you out.


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jan 18, 2012)

Checkin in witcha!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just started running it as my primary AI, so far it seems to be great. Thanks for running this log Bro.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 18, 2012)

I understand that it might harden you up a little bit but isn't that just a side effect? Isn't the main goal of this compound to be an AI? If you wanted to run a PH why didn't you do a better one that's actually suited for gains?

Not trying to be a dick just trying to understand.


----------



## brundel (Jan 18, 2012)

The main purpose is as an ai.
It's not gonna be like he's running superdrol or even close.
It will do more than a standard ai though. At the dose he's taking he will get a good deal of conversion to hydroxytest. This is very similar to turinabol.
Hell get dry
See some strength increase
Hardening
Increased vascularity.

These observations are my own as I have only used formeron as my ai for 5_6 years now.
Yes it's primarily an ai but it's also more than that. It's also anabolic for example.
It was discontinued as a cancer med because it was too anabolic.
It converts to hydroxytest which is literally testosterone that cannot aromatize...dry test.


----------



## twotuff (Jan 20, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I understand that it might harden you up a little bit but isn't that just a side effect? Isn't the main goal of this compound to be an AI? If you wanted to run a PH why didn't you do a better one that's actually suited for gains?
> 
> Not trying to be a dick just trying to understand.


 


Sloppy J your good brother, There is never a stupid question (except for the trolls over at MD LOL)  I am doing a natral prep, after reading up on this compound I thought it would be a good additiion to my prep. I am thinking about adding in a PH but that would be it. 



Today is my 3rd day on. I dont think that this really hydrates my skin (but I have REALLY REAllY dry skin)  It smells good. This mornig I did feel a little GRIT when I applied it. I am sure it is just part of the compound-no big deal. I will say that I have always had a sort of puffy chest my whole life (puffy nipples and all) and this morning I noticed that its really not as puffy as usaual. 


This picture was taken at 10pm last night right after I had my eggs. I got to admit I had some cheese on them


----------



## brundel (Jan 20, 2012)

only a portion will go through the skin.
There will be residue remaining especially if you have extra dry skin.
THere is a hydrating agent but there is also alcohol so its not intended to be used to moisturize your skin. Just prevent drying from the alcohol.

The grit is the active ingredient. There is more than enough to compensate for what doesnt make it through....thats why there is some left on the skin. There is too much to penetrate in one application....overkill.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 20, 2012)

is this the same thing as mr supps sales called somthing like forastazol it is a cream.the only reasone is i have used the mr supps stuff and if this is the same thing i would like to try this stuff out .


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 20, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> is this the same thing as mr supps sales called somthing like forastazol it is a cream.the only reasone is i have used the mr supps stuff and if this is the same thing i would like to try this stuff out .



I believe Formeron is only available through TGB Supplements and that forastazol is a different product.


----------



## juicer (Jan 21, 2012)

any skin irritation associated with formeron like other transdermal products?


----------



## suprfast (Jan 21, 2012)

Can I use lotion over the formeron to prevent it from drying?


----------



## twotuff (Jan 21, 2012)

suprfast said:


> Can I use lotion over the formeron to prevent it from drying?


 

You could but it think it may actually lower the amount of the product your body absorbs. Reason being is that your skin can only absorb so much. Thats why it is recomended to apply a couple applications throughout the day. I have been putting it on right after a hot shower when my pours are wide open.


----------



## twotuff (Jan 21, 2012)

suprfast said:


> Can I use lotion over the formeron to prevent it from drying?


 

I replied in the other thread.


----------



## bb1129 (Jan 21, 2012)

good log. i've been reading up on this stuff. very interesting. whats your daily protocol? apply once a day?


----------



## twotuff (Jan 21, 2012)

bb1129 said:


> good log. i've been reading up on this stuff. very interesting. whats your daily protocol? apply once a day?


 

Yesterday and today I am only applying it once 1 pump to 4 different areas. I think it should be applied 2 times a day to try and keep even levels. I am really dry and tighting up just on this product alone. I am going to grap some pics real soon


----------



## yerg (Jan 21, 2012)

that shit REALLY dries you up..Im lovin it.. Im at 2 pumps a day at the moment...


----------



## bb1129 (Jan 21, 2012)

twotuff said:


> Yesterday and today I am only applying it once 1 pump to 4 different areas. I think it should be applied 2 times a day to try and keep even levels. I am really dry and tighting up just on this product alone. I am going to grap some pics real soon



Thanks for your response.
What 4 areas? Any specific reason for where it should or shouldn't be applied?

Thanks


----------



## brundel (Jan 21, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> is this the same thing as mr supps sales called somthing like forastazol it is a cream.the only reasone is i have used the mr supps stuff and if this is the same thing i would like to try this stuff out .



It is the same active ingredient. It is not the same product though.
The other is a spray. Formeron is a gel. Formeron also has specific non active ingredients to facilitate better penetration through the skin.
It is superior to other products of this type.


----------



## twotuff (Jan 21, 2012)

yerg said:


> that shit REALLY dries you up..Im lovin it.. Im at 2 pumps a day at the moment...


 


UP THE FUCKING DOSE! you will love it.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 21, 2012)

Good log 2tuff. Looks like it is drying you out quite well....


----------



## brundel (Jan 21, 2012)

juicer said:


> any skin irritation associated with formeron like other transdermal products?



The only potential irritating substance in the transdermal gel is alcohol.
There are other ingredients like vitamin E and aloe vera included to help prevent drying and irritation. If you keep your skin hydrated there will be no issues. So far I have not heard of anyone complaining.


----------



## twotuff (Jan 21, 2012)

bb1129 said:


> Thanks for your response.
> What 4 areas? Any specific reason for where it should or shouldn't be applied?
> 
> Thanks


 

I do the chest, stomach, innner thighs, arms pretty much whereever  just shave first for maximum application


----------



## brundel (Jan 21, 2012)

bb1129 said:


> Thanks for your response.
> What 4 areas? Any specific reason for where it should or shouldn't be applied?
> 
> Thanks



I use my forearms.
I use to do this with my test cream as well.
THe reason is you can apply to one forearm and rub it with the other one.
SO you dont use your hands which are usually calloused and less likely to absorb the ingredients.
Shoulders are good
chest
thighs.
Forearms are easiest.


----------



## twotuff (Jan 21, 2012)

brundel said:


> I use my forearms.
> I use to do this with my test cream as well.
> THe reason is you can apply to one forearm and rub it with the other one.
> SO you dont use your hands which are usually calloused and less likely to absorb the ingredients.
> ...


 

I never thought of not using my hands!  will use forearms tommarow!


----------



## brundel (Jan 21, 2012)

always forearms to rub it in


----------



## bb1129 (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks again for the info fellas! ordering..


----------



## PappyMason (Jan 21, 2012)

yerg said:


> Ive had the awsome oportunity to run the formeron by Black Lion and i can tell you 110% that its the real deal, and ill never go back to nolva...  I guarantee you will like this product... It has many things that it does, not just an ai.....  AND easy to use, AND smells good!!(No shit) It really smells good.. wife told me i smelt like another woman!!! lol
> BTW no kickbacks for me for posting.. its just fact..



so u use this as a substitute for clomid or nolva in pct?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 21, 2012)

It's an AI like arimidex in a test-only cycle. Take it from there....


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 21, 2012)

forearms for formerone nice


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 23, 2012)

could you really use this stuff as your only ai on a test e 500 mg a week ?and what ai is this the closest related to like extreme,letro,armidex etc?


----------



## brundel (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm using it currently. 2 pumps per day. 
1gram test cyp, 600 eq, 200 tren weekly.

It can be used in any situation any other ai is used. This is not some gimmick otc bullshit.

it's as good as Aromasin but you also get prohormone activity as well as 5_alpha reductase inhibition among other things.

Formeron is Formestane. It's the suicidal ai of choice prior to Aromasin exemestane). Notice the similarity in the names. This is not coincidence.
Formestane was discontinued and replaced by aromasin 2 reasons.
1. Formestane needed to be injected as it has a 4% oral bioavailability and was causing some irritation.
2. It was significantly anabolic causing unwanted muscle growth, hair growth, and deepening of the voice of the primarily female breast cancer patients treated with it.

Exemestane can be eaten and isn't anabolic. This does not discount formestanes potency as an ai.
It's easily on par with aromasin....I think better.

Try it during a pct......it's nice to recover while also getting the benefit of the hydroxytest..you feel 100 times better during pct, lose less because you remain anabolic during your pct yet still recover natural test production.


----------



## twotuff (Jan 23, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> so u use this as a substitute for clomid or nolva in pct?


 

You can use it in addition to clomid. It will really help keep your gains.


----------



## twotuff (Jan 23, 2012)

brundel said:


> I'm using it currently. 2 pumps per day.
> 1gram test cyp, 600 eq, 200 tren weekly.
> 
> It can be used in any situation any other ai is used. This is not some gimmick otc bullshit.
> ...


 


This is why I am only running this right now, I will be adding Blacklion's SD to this very soon.


----------



## twotuff (Jan 23, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> could you really use this stuff as your only ai on a test e 500 mg a week ?and what ai is this the closest related to like extreme,letro,armidex etc?


 


yes


----------



## brundel (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry id you see odd words....I got a new phone and the auto word complete is terrible.
It turned camping into gorilla.


----------



## yerg (Jan 23, 2012)

^^^I can attest to this, Im on it now and no esto problems at all... keeps the water wieght off.. great stuff..btw running test, deca, eq


----------



## twotuff (Jan 23, 2012)

brundel said:


> Sorry id you see odd words....I got a new phone and the auto word complete is terrible.
> It turned camping into gorilla.


 

Your good brother! Now I gotta find the top 10 iphone auto correct list and post it. Some funny shit


Damn You Auto Correct! » Top 10 Most Awkward Relationship Text Fails


----------



## yerg (Jan 23, 2012)

twotuff said:


> UP THE FUCKING DOSE! you will love it.


 I raN 4 DOSES A DAy for a week, had to turn it down a little....lol


----------



## brundel (Jan 23, 2012)

As with aromasin...everyone has different levels of aromatase activity. If your super Gyno prone bump dose up to 4 pumps. I can get away with 1.


----------



## twotuff (Jan 23, 2012)

yerg said:


> I raN 4 DOSES A DAy for a week, had to turn it down a little....lol


 


awwww to bad. Im loving it, ate a whole bunch of shit food yesterday on my cheat day and woke up with Minamal bloat!!


----------



## brundel (Jan 23, 2012)

Me 2......I lost 12 lbs of water in 2 Weeks.  I backed off it quick lol.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 23, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> so u use this as a substitute for clomid or nolva in pct?



those are serms, formeron is an ai. I will be using it in my pct with clomid after being on gear for over 6months(do not recommend staying on that long).


----------



## twotuff (Jan 23, 2012)

Damn You Auto Correct! » Top 10 Most Awkward Relationship Text Fails


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 23, 2012)

i am going to order some i think this pretty much the same thing i used before from mr supp it was called formastanzol i think it was a cream you rub on all so worked great.can not waite to try this out going to order it today is there any coupoun code there is a couple other things on that site i may pick up all so.


----------



## twotuff (Jan 24, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i am going to order some i think this pretty much the same thing i used before from mr supp it was called formastanzol i think it was a cream you rub on all so worked great.can not waite to try this out going to order it today is there any coupoun code there is a couple other things on that site i may pick up all so.


 


theres no codes right now but you can grab it at   TGB Supplements - Black Lion Research 

Its already way cheaper then most AI's out there. Pick up a bottle and let us know how you like it!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 24, 2012)

i did i ttok a chance i usually dont like trying new company that have not been arround that long espicially when giving out my cc info.i ordered yesterday wonder when i might get it in bama?


----------



## PappyMason (Jan 24, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> those are serms, formeron is an ai. I will be using it in my pct with clomid after being on gear for over 6months(do not recommend staying on that long).



yes i get that. the reason i ask is because it seems that yerg said he substituted it for nolva??


----------



## twotuff (Jan 24, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i did i ttok a chance i usually dont like trying new company that have not been arround that long espicially when giving out my cc info.i ordered yesterday wonder when i might get it in bama?


 


TGB is reallt reputable.  Im pretty sure he frequents these boards, good guy!


----------



## twotuff (Jan 24, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> yes i get that. the reason i ask is because it seems that yerg said he substituted it for nolva??


 

well you can use nolva for the AI properties as well as for pct. This makes a great addition to pct or well on cycle as a AI


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 24, 2012)

yea i will be using this as my only ai during a low dose 500mg a week test e cycle.and then i will use it along with clomid for pct.


----------



## twotuff (Jan 24, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> yea i will be using this as my only ai during a low dose 500mg a week test e cycle.and then i will use it along with clomid for pct.


 


Thats perfect brother. you could probably get away with 1-2 pumps aday if your not gyno prone. Im taking 4 right now and am super dry. It will also make your pct much more enjoyable, it will help keep your stregth and gains!


----------



## twotuff (Jan 25, 2012)

Im tight dry and strong right now! Fuck the world


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 25, 2012)

TGB Supplements is 100% trustworthy because TGB1987 is 100% trustworthy. I'd stake my name and my rep on him, trust him that much.


----------



## twotuff (Jan 25, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> TGB Supplements is 100% trustworthy because TGB1987 is 100% trustworthy. I'd stake my name and my rep on him, trust him that much.


 



This^^^^^^^


----------



## brundel (Jan 25, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> TGB Supplements is 100% trustworthy because TGB1987 is 100% trustworthy. I'd stake my name and my rep on him, trust him that much.





X2.
TGB is a good guy and TGB supps is 100% trustworthy.
They also carry everything and have flat rate shipping.


----------



## Kleen (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice another formestane product! I have read that at the higher doses where it converts more to the Dehydrotest that it can actually cause shut down.
 A lot of people use it during a PCT to cntrol AI and through lowering E increasing natural testosterone production. 
 Does anyone know what the doses are in general for keeping the testosterone boosting activity going and not causing any suppression? I just lowered my dose of formestane but I plan on running it again and will likely give this product a shot.


----------



## twotuff (Jan 25, 2012)

Kleen said:


> Nice another formestane product! I have read that at the higher doses where it converts more to the Dehydrotest that it can actually cause shut down.
> A lot of people use it during a PCT to cntrol AI and through lowering E increasing natural testosterone production.
> Does anyone know what the doses are in general for keeping the testosterone boosting activity going and not causing any suppression? I just lowered my dose of formestane but I plan on running it again and will likely give this product a shot.


 

Right now I am doing 4 pumps which is about 200mg. Im sure at the most I am only aborbing 60mg a day, and Im pretty sure Im not shut down. I hope this helps


----------



## Kleen (Jan 25, 2012)

Only problem with being mildly suppressed is if the androgens are available and you are not totally shut down it is very hard to tell other than the obvious things like testicular shrinkage which happens in the deeper stages of shut down. 

I don't think I was taking too much I was up to 10 pumps of the other brand which is 100mg total twice a day. Not sure if it was too high but since I am on a downward taper I am not too worried about it. I used it with some Clomid to get the boys a bouncing again. Seems to have done the trick.


----------



## brundel (Jan 25, 2012)

200mg daily is only 4 pumps total with the Formeron.


----------



## brundel (Jan 25, 2012)

Also.
My training partner used Formeron for his PCT.
He had been on non stop for 3 years roughly. High doses...no PCT no breaks.

He used some HCG, clomid, formeron.
He was using ALOT of Formeron. Lets just say far more than 4 pumps a day.

Its been 3 months now hes been off and hes maintaining size and strength post cycle.
Hes 100% off and maintaining only a few lbs lower than his on cycle weight...236 instead of 242.
His libido is good, strength is good, mood good...everything good.

THe point is even with super high doses Formestanes AI and test elevating potential outweighs its supression potential enough to make it a non issue.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you guys who are vouching for me.  I wanted to give reps but for some reason it is not allowing me to do so at this time.  I will try it again later.  I always do my best to get products out quickly so anyone planning to order rest easy knowing I am hard at work behind the scenes getting things out to you fast as possible.  Anyone with questions feel free to message me or email me.  As for the Formeron I absolutely love it.  I am not just saying that cause I am selling it either.  I am using 1 pump per day for my AI for on cycle support.  I am currently running 500mgs of Bayer Schering Sust. and have been using the formeron for the last 5 weeks.  I am eating a clean diet and loving the formeron.  I use my forearms for application like Brundel stated above.  I am leaning out drastically.  I went from 234 to 219 and feel like I am getting bigger lol.  My strength is through the roof as well.  I am shooting for 198 and may be competing in May if all goes as planned.  As many of you know I am a huge fan of Aromasin but since I switched to using Formeron I will never go back.  I trust Black Lion much more than any research chem company.   I know this product is working cause I actually see and feel the results.  I have never felt better and I wish I would of switched a long time ago.  Brundel has been telling me about Formeron for years before I ever came to this forum.  I just didn't want to take the time to try to compound it myself.  Now I don't have to lol.  For those of you who aren't sure give it a try to find out for yourself.  You can't go wrong.  Black Lion offers twice as much Formestane for the same price as the closet competitor and I am not sure they even make the product anymore.  Also the Transdermal delivery is better than any I have ever used.  You can actually feel it pull into the skin within seconds.  No mess, no hassle.  All of the Black Lion Products are top quality and you will know it when you use them.  Everyone that has used the Methadrone has said it is the strongest oral they ever used legal or illegal. Black Lion Research= Real Results


----------



## independent (Jan 26, 2012)

I might be trying formeron for my trt once I get my first set of bloods back next week. My insurance doesnt look like it will cover an ai. I dont like what I read about arimidex and how it affects lipids and Aromasin (pharm grade) is really expensive from what I have found online. If I go the formeron route I will post before and after blood work.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 26, 2012)

mine is suppose to be in my mail box today from tgb i ordered on monday evening crazy fast shipping and like i said earlier i have used a simliar product from mr supps .and it is the best ai i have ever used in my 20 years i would use it like it was viagra it was so good rub some on a couple hours before i was going to have sex and i was an animal in bed.and i will be running formeron as my only ai during my teste 500mg a week cylce as i did with the other forma product if it is better than the other stuff i will be happy as a mofo because it makes no since not to use this for the price and it works better than hg it is a no branier and my reviews are honest as they come i am just a nobody that pays for  everything and has never got one thing for free ever so i can say what ever the hell i want.


----------



## johnniejr243 (Jan 26, 2012)

So i ordered 2 off amazon.com this morning about 1am. It shipped today already from TGB. That was quick.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 26, 2012)

Just ordered more Formeron from TGB, already on its way. Now that is the way to keep customers for life, great products and great service!!!!


----------



## Kleen (Jan 26, 2012)

I will definitely pick some of this up then. I was not sure if I was getting anywhere near a dose that could shut me down. Obviously I am very very far from the doses needed to cause that. I guess even if I went high enough for slight suppression the tapering down to avoid estro rebound would basically serve as a partial pct.


----------



## brundel (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes....even if there were partial suppression the test elevating potential outweighs it enough.
Kinda like how if your using good pct drugs you can run low dose dbol and recover while feeling a ton better...it really is great stuff. I fully believe it's the best ai available. Legal...or not.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 26, 2012)

I've received my formerone today and I want to bring attention to its packaging. most supp companies even high end ones just stick a fancy label on a plastic container. Black Lions formerone has a simple label but the bottle itself is great. the bottle is metal and definitely not flimsy. the pump itself is good. Black Lion has really put a lot of hard work into it.


----------



## suprfast (Jan 26, 2012)

I think mine just came in but it wont be till tomorrow that I can check the box.  

Looking forward to this.


----------



## yerg (Jan 26, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm good stuff... oils are on the way and orals will be right behind...


----------



## suprfast (Jan 26, 2012)

yerg said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm good stuff... oils are on the way and orals will be right behind...



oral before bed...i pass the fuck out.  Are we talking about the same oral?


----------



## twotuff (Jan 27, 2012)

I am bumping this thread because People need to know that this is the real deal. There are many reputable people in this thread that are vouching for the legitmatcy of this product.


----------



## brundel (Jan 27, 2012)

By now all the contestants should have their Formeron.


----------



## suprfast (Jan 28, 2012)

brundel said:


> By now all the contestants should have their Formeron.



I have mine.  Thanks Brundel.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ordered from TGB on Thursday, got it today! Outstanding!!!!


----------



## brundel (Jan 28, 2012)

Awesome. Your gonna like it


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 28, 2012)

brundel said:


> Awesome. Your gonna like it




It's my second bottle, I already love it!!!!


----------



## johnniejr243 (Jan 28, 2012)

Damn that was quick. Ordered wed night got it today!
You and pars must be brothers!  great job i appreciate the quickness!!
Btw your awesome for sending sample supps; but the 1mr and roxylean from experience
does not work at all for me!


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 28, 2012)

I'll vouch for tgb as well. has a great selection and shipping times were amazing for me.


----------



## carmineb (Jan 28, 2012)

well I guess I will be hopping on this bandwagon!!!  If Anabolic is on his 2nd bottle, plus some of the reviews from others I respect, I think I am in.

Some questions to help please:  

This is formestane, right?  So what is the difference between doing it transdermally vs just popping a few formestane daily?

Can this product be something I take, or rub on, like a daily lotion inbetween cycles or do I have to take a rest from it?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm using it everyday transdermally. I apply it to the inside of one forearm and the rub my forearms together as Brundel recommended. It's all I will use from here on out, period. And the only place I will buy it is from TGB.


----------



## carmineb (Jan 28, 2012)

i learned one harsh lesson tho....  you cant always trust advice you get on line...  Case in point,  I took formestane as a PCT when I first started training (pct to  PH).  problem was i was told chemical was not good, not worth it, I should go with XYZ product, etc....  And being green to all this, I listened and in the back of my head, I trashed formestane for a long time.  Now I am starting to see that my local gym nutrition store was right, you guys got something cooking here and you never know when you are being sold a bill of goods by reps pretending to give advice as if they are trying to help when in fact, all they did was divert my to a different product their company sold....  Been readin g up on this more and I see a read to revisit this product again....  My thing is why a transdermal?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 28, 2012)

Brundel can answer the why question, all I know is it works and works well. My labs prove it, and both bottles I have I paid for out of my pocket, and I'll continue to do so. It's that good Bro, you'll see for yourself.


----------



## carmineb (Jan 28, 2012)

I will....    thanks


----------



## yerg (Jan 28, 2012)

anabolic5150 said:


> brundel can answer the why question, all i know is it works and works well. My labs prove it, and both bottles i have i paid for out of my pocket, and i'll continue to do so. It's that good bro, you'll see for yourself.


x2


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 28, 2012)

carmineb said:


> i learned one harsh lesson tho....  you cant always trust advice you get on line...  Case in point,  I took formestane as a PCT when I first started training (pct to  PH).  problem was i was told chemical was not good, not worth it, I should go with XYZ product, etc....  And being green to all this, I listened and in the back of my head, I trashed formestane for a long time.  Now I am starting to see that my local gym nutrition store was right, you guys got something cooking here and you never know when you are being sold a bill of goods by reps pretending to give advice as if they are trying to help when in fact, all they did was divert my to a different product their company sold....  Been readin g up on this more and I see a read to revisit this product again....  My thing is why a transdermal?




from what I recall brundel telling me, is that formastane doesn't get absorbed well when taken orally. you need to either inject it or it needs to be transdermal like brundel has with his formerone.


----------



## suprfast (Jan 28, 2012)

Is standard dose one pump a day?


----------



## johnniejr243 (Jan 28, 2012)

Bottle says 1-2 a day


----------



## TGB1987 (Jan 28, 2012)

johnniejr243 said:


> Damn that was quick. Ordered wed night got it today!
> You and pars must be brothers! great job i appreciate the quickness!!
> Btw your awesome for sending sample supps; but the 1mr and roxylean from experience
> does not work at all for me!


 
Next time send me a PM when you order and I will be sure to send you something different for samples lol.  Everyone is different.  Speaking of preworkout supps If anyone is looking for an intense Preworkout you got to try the Betancourt Nutrition D-Stunner.  Shit is intense for even the most seasoned stimulant junkie.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 28, 2012)

TGB1987 said:


> you got to try the Betancourt Nutrition D-Stunner.  Shit is intense for even the most seasoned stimulant junkie.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jan 28, 2012)

carmineb said:


> i learned one harsh lesson tho.... you cant always trust advice you get on line... Case in point, I took formestane as a PCT when I first started training (pct to PH). problem was i was told chemical was not good, not worth it, I should go with XYZ product, etc.... And being green to all this, I listened and in the back of my head, I trashed formestane for a long time. Now I am starting to see that my local gym nutrition store was right, you guys got something cooking here and you never know when you are being sold a bill of goods by reps pretending to give advice as if they are trying to help when in fact, all they did was divert my to a different product their company sold.... Been readin g up on this more and I see a read to revisit this product again.... My thing is why a transdermal?


 
Many companies will try to sell you anything as long as they make a dollar.  Black Lion is nothing like that .  If a product is not up to par then Brundel will not put it in his line.  He wants to have his products be the best of the best. It always pays to do research on your own to confirm what others tell you about supplements when they are trying to sell you  something.  As for why transdermal, well you are right Formestane has terrible bioavailability orally.  Some companies have put out oral products and they have been practically useless.  Formestane gets absorbed Transdermally much much better than it does orally.  When taken orally the liver eliminates it on the first pass preventing it from entering the blood stream.  When used Transdermally it by passes the first pass.  This allows the drug to work as intended. Also This product has the best Transdermal carrier I have ever used.  It goes on quick gets absorbed very quickly within 10 seconds.  You can actually feel it pull into the skin.  It drys clear and even leaves a pleasant smell.  It is as easy to use as capsules but gives a much stronger effect.  You also get a lot of use out of one bottle.  At one pump a day it will last anywhere 3-4 months in most cases. 120ml bottle and a pump that dispenses 1ml per pump.


----------



## johnniejr243 (Jan 29, 2012)

TGB1987 said:


> Next time send me a PM when you order and I will be sure to send you something different for samples lol.  Everyone is different.  Speaking of preworkout supps If anyone is looking for an intense Preworkout you got to try the Betancourt Nutrition D-Stunner.  Shit is intense for even the most seasoned stimulant junkie.



Awesomeness, you da man!!


----------



## 1krazyrider (Jan 29, 2012)

carmineb said:


> i learned one harsh lesson tho.... you cant always trust advice you get on line... Case in point, I took formestane as a PCT when I first started training (pct to PH). problem was i was told chemical was not good, not worth it, I should go with XYZ product, etc.... And being green to all this, I listened and in the back of my head, I trashed formestane for a long time. Now I am starting to see that my local gym nutrition store was right, you guys got something cooking here and you never know when you are being sold a bill of goods by reps pretending to give advice as if they are trying to help when in fact, all they did was divert my to a different product their company sold.... Been readin g up on this more and I see a read to revisit this product again.... My thing is why a transdermal?


 Im right there with you . I can only find reviews on this board . I like what im reading on these logs here , but still this being the only board i can find anything on this has me hesitant . One has to watch their dough and health. i like to do my homework but this almost looks to good to be true. Can anyone tell us how long black lion reseach has been around. Their Domain has only been created on  2011-11-18. unless they went by another name. Thanks


----------



## TGB1987 (Jan 29, 2012)

Black Lion is new.  There are not many reviews because of that.  There are some reviews on Muscular Development forums though.  Brundel is the head guy of Black Lion Research so anyone that knows Brundel should know what to expect.  I totally understand why you are hesitant and you have reason to be.  Many others are out to take you for everything you can.  That is the not the case here but you don't know that.  If I was concerned about it I would just hang tight until more reviews come out.  That way you know more of what to expect.  In the meantime you can research Formestane.  Formestane has been around for sometime and others have tried to produce it.  Formestane transdermal products from other companies were not bad but they didn't have the same delivery system as Black Lion and they also only gave you half as much for the same cost.  The Oral Formestane products are mostly all garbage due to the low oral Bioavailability.  Take your time brother.  I don't think Black Lion will be going anywhere soon.  They are only going to get bigger from what I see.


----------



## drow (Jan 29, 2012)

man i just bought methadrol and i would like to run this with it so now i'm going to wait to give this a go, looks promising. any logs showing of what this does by itself? my bad if i already missed it


----------



## suprfast (Jan 29, 2012)

TGB1987 said:


> Black Lion is new.  There are not many reviews because of that.  There are some reviews on Muscular Development forums though.  Brundel is the head guy of Black Lion Research so anyone that knows Brundel should know what to expect.  I totally understand why you are hesitant and you have reason to be.  Many others are out to take you for everything you can.  That is the not the case here but you don't know that.  If I was concerned about it I would just hang tight until more reviews come out.  That way you know more of what to expect.  In the meantime you can research Formestane.  Formestane has been around for sometime and others have tried to produce it.  Formestane transdermal products from other companies were not bad but they didn't have the same delivery system as Black Lion and they also only gave you half as much for the same cost.  The Oral Formestane products are mostly all garbage due to the low oral Bioavailability.  Take your time brother.  I don't think Black Lion will be going anywhere soon.  They are only going to get bigger from what I see.



Now that's some stand up stuff right there.  No where in there was he urging a worried customer to purchase and even mentioned to hang tight till they feel confident.   two thumbs up on just that alone.


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (Jan 30, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I might be trying formeron for my trt once I get my first set of bloods back next week. My insurance doesnt look like it will cover an ai. I dont like what I read about arimidex and how it affects lipids and Aromasin (pharm grade) is really expensive from what I have found online. If I go the formeron route I will post before and after blood work.


 
I am on trt as well and I will definetly be checking this stuff out. Sounds perfect for me


----------



## brundel (Jan 30, 2012)

drow said:


> man i just bought methadrol and i would like to run this with it so now i'm going to wait to give this a go, looks promising. any logs showing of what this does by itself? my bad if i already missed it



Formeron would be a great addition to a methadrol cycle.
It will aid in strength gains
reduce any potential water retention
Help to prevent potential gyno
Help to keep natural test levels going on cycle but also kick start the balls once you stop the Methadrol.


----------



## brundel (Jan 30, 2012)

FOrmestane has a 4% oral bioavailability.
This means you would get roughly 4mg out of every 100mg you ate.
Initially it was made as an injectable to get around this but you cant sell injectables over the counter so transdermal is the only way to get this stuff into you.

The company has not been around long but I have. 
I was like everyone else.....trying to get big and I bought literally 100+ supplements...To this day I only use about 3 of those....
BCAA
WHEY
Caffeine 

WHy? because all the other ones are garbage.
My goal is to bring quality products for guys like us.
There are not many good companies out there.
IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Home is one.
Black lion is another. We make stuff that you cant really get anywhere else.
Like an acne med.
We make stuff that complements your cycles.
All of our products are hand compounded.

The bottom line is I know whats its like to buy garbage supps and waste your money.
This will never happen with Black Lion.


----------



## carmineb (Jan 31, 2012)

well I appreciate the fact that you are here answering questions and concerns Brundel.


----------



## twotuff (Jan 31, 2012)

Glad to see my log is helping everybody. I am still on 4 pumps a day and loving it. Very dry, I have found out that this product helps keep the bloat off after a crazy day of cheat meals! I fucking love it!


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 31, 2012)

brundel said:


> FOrmestane has a 4% oral bioavailability.
> This means you would get roughly 4mg out of every 100mg you ate.
> Initially it was made as an injectable to get around this but you cant sell injectables over the counter so transdermal is the only way to get this stuff into you.
> 
> ...




what would you estimate the absorption of the transdermal? 15-25%?


----------



## yerg (Jan 31, 2012)

i thought it was 40% but i could be WAY off


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 31, 2012)

the only and i mean only bad thing for me about this stuff is what is a dose i understand a pump is a dose but evey pump a little diff if i do a big pump i get big dose little pump.so diff amounts each time i  pump it would be good if we could see a pic of a dose size like is it the size of a pea a nickel a apple etc what?


----------



## twotuff (Jan 31, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> the only and i mean only bad thing for me about this stuff is what is a dose i understand a pump is a dose but evey pump a little diff if i do a big pump i get big dose little pump.so diff amounts each time i pump it would be good if we could see a pic of a dose size like is it the size of a pea a nickel a apple etc what?


 

one pump is a full pump of the plunger


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 31, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> the only and i mean only bad thing for me about this stuff is what is a dose i understand a pump is a dose but evey pump a little diff if i do a big pump i get big dose little pump.so diff amounts each time i  pump it would be good if we could see a pic of a dose size like is it the size of a pea a nickel a apple etc what?



I wondered the same thing when mine came, here is what I do. I make sure to get one complete pump, the stuff is fairly thick. I put it on the same spot on my forearm and have noticed through use that it is almost the exact same circumfrence every time I apply it. I know its not scientific, but to me its as close as you are gonna get without some way of measuring. The bottle and the pump are very high quality, I think you'll see that when you order.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 31, 2012)

Like Anny said, the bottle and pump are high quality, so you should be getting the same dose every time, if not, pretty damn close. Ive only been using it a couple of days, but I noticed that it pumps pretty even, every time.


----------



## brundel (Jan 31, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> the only and i mean only bad thing for me about this stuff is what is a dose i understand a pump is a dose but evey pump a little diff if i do a big pump i get big dose little pump.so diff amounts each time i  pump it would be good if we could see a pic of a dose size like is it the size of a pea a nickel a apple etc what?


a pump = 1 full top to bottom pump. This equates to 1ml.
The pump can only draw so much into it and expell so much at a time.
I measured it. Its 1ml.
In each ML there is 50mg formestane.

The absorption rate can only be estimated. This is based upon a few factors.
Your skin
moisture
oiliness of the skin
The transdermal carrier
the compound.

In this case the carrier is as good as It can be...Pharmaceutical compounding pharmacies use a cream and its nowhere as efficient.
Black Lion uses a similar vehicle to androgel. But we added a couple things to assist absorption.
The compound formestane is a very tough one.
This is because although the actual molecules are relatively small they are very non soluble.
Formestane will not break down in 100% ethyl alcohol.
So...only a part of it is in solution and some in suspension. This is why you see a residue after you apply.
Not to worry. There is more than enough in solution to get to the desired result.

We can assume between 30-50% potentially higher depending on if you have well hydrated skin. Drink lots of water...(if your one of us you should be drinking a gallon a day anyways) and apply after a shower for best results.


----------



## brundel (Jan 31, 2012)

In test studies....the highest dose of Formestane was 500mg a week.
Prescription dose was set at no more than 250mg a week for cancer patients.
After 500mg no further suppression of aromatase was documented.
If you did 4 pumps a day =1400mg/@ 50% thats 700mg a week.....
So say you did 2 pumps....350mg a week which is far more than is medically prescribed to completely wipe out all estrogen for patients with estrogen dependent cancers.

This means 1 pump...is plenty for use as an AI. ...2 is like a heavy dose of aromasin.
3-4 youll start really seeing some prohormone activity and drying to the point where its certainly noticeable beyond the obvious lack of titties and crying at movies.


----------



## 258884 (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice work gents.  I will be placing order 4 sure.


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (Jan 31, 2012)

brundel said:


> In test studies....the highest dose of Formestane was 500mg a week.
> Prescription dose was set at no more than 250mg a week for cancer patients.
> After 500mg no further suppression of aromatase was documented.
> If you did 4 pumps a day =1400mg/@ 50% thats 700mg a week.....
> ...


Great info, thanks bro.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 31, 2012)

brundel said:


> _*3-4 youll start really seeing some prohormone activity and drying to the point where its certainly noticeable beyond the obvious lack of titties and crying at movies*_.




I think not crying at movies is the best feature


----------



## twotuff (Jan 31, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I think not crying at movies is the best feature


 

4 pumps is a wonderful feeling


----------



## 1krazyrider (Jan 31, 2012)

TGB1987 said:


> Next time send me a PM when you order and I will be sure to send you something different for samples lol. Everyone is different. Speaking of preworkout supps If anyone is looking for an intense Preworkout you got to try the Betancourt Nutrition D-Stunner. Shit is intense for even the most seasoned stimulant junkie.


Ok ,i just ordered up formeron and some xtend . Ill keep you posted.


----------



## fienelarinsare (Jan 31, 2012)

good job


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Feb 1, 2012)

damn no wonder why i have been crying all the time .damn i need to cut back on my pumps.jk


----------



## cottonmouth (Feb 1, 2012)

would there be any anabolic effect at 1 pump a day? or just an ai effect?

would it be good to continue running after pct? in between cycles? it would be nice to stay a little bit more anabolic without suppression.


----------



## tuton11 (Feb 2, 2012)

looking good man  Dont know how I missed this


----------



## grootfac (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## oufinny (Feb 2, 2012)

I am going to have to try this sooner than later.  I have a formestane product but it takes 20 pumps to get the dose you get out of 4 from Formeron.  Also, my elbow needs to heel up so the AIs stop making it nurt; fucking tennis elbow!


----------



## brundel (Feb 2, 2012)

TwoTuff, are you noticing anything unusual?
Normally an AI will reduce estrogen. Its nice not having titties and less bloat.
I mean do you notice any strength or vascularity or hardening?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 3, 2012)

I have used CEL Formestane before. As part of PCT. It was Horrible.

Interesting log I hope it continues to work for you. Perhaps CEL just sucked lol


----------



## twotuff (Feb 3, 2012)

brundel said:


> TwoTuff, are you noticing anything unusual?
> Normally an AI will reduce estrogen. Its nice not having titties and less bloat.
> I mean do you notice any strength or vascularity or hardening?


 


YES YES AND YES,   ive been meaning to post a couple of my worouts, alast i am in the middle of my busy season at work so, im strong as fuck right now!  i am having veins come out of my quads, and crazy veins in my arms. (SORRY heavy you aint got shit on me right now.) I  also hit a new PR with 245 on a standing shoulder press (fucking beast mode). I am still carb cycling and I have seemed to gain a few pounds, my body fat is lowing tho. I will get some new photos up real soon to show some comparisons.

Today was the end of my first bottle, it didnt last me one month at 4 pumps but that may have been a user error.


----------



## twotuff (Feb 3, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> I have used CEL Formestane before. As part of PCT. It was Horrible.
> 
> Interesting log I hope it continues to work for you. Perhaps CEL just sucked lol


 

You should grab a bottle and give this product a try, it will blow your mind!


----------



## brundel (Feb 3, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> I have used CEL Formestane before. As part of PCT. It was Horrible.
> 
> Interesting log I hope it continues to work for you. Perhaps CEL just sucked lol



I'm glad your posting this.
It's true the cel Formestane is garbage. The transdermal carrier is horrible. In addition they didn't include anything to get the Formestane pArtially in solution. If this isn't done....almost none or none will get through the skin. It's a very delicate mix to get it right and make it so it'll absorb but not eat through your skin.

The Black Lion Formeron actually works. It will work for your main on cycle ai or for pct.


----------



## brundel (Feb 3, 2012)

The bottle has a domed bottom you may need to take the top off and turn the bottle over to get the rest out.


----------



## Diamond Plate (Feb 3, 2012)

I plan on running Formeron solo as a prohormone cycle with no PCT. What gains should I expect? And what dosing?


----------



## Diamond Plate (Feb 3, 2012)

I plan on running Formeron solo as a prohormone cycle with no PCT. What should I expect for gains? And dosing?


----------



## brundel (Feb 3, 2012)

Firstly keep in mind that Formeron is primarily an AI.
It does have significant PH potential, however, and will illicit gains at some point.
How much is dose dependent.
1-2 pumps and youll be dry and hard....3-4 and things start to happen outside of what would normally be expected from an AI.

If your using it stand alone I think 4 pumps per day is a good dose.

You can expect hardening, drying, vascularity, strength....and potentially some weight gain.


----------



## Pssssstyo (Feb 3, 2012)

brundel said:


> Firstly keep in mind that Formeron is primarily an AI.
> It does have significant PH potential, however, and will illicit gains at some point.
> How much is dose dependent.
> 1-2 pumps and youll be dry and hard....3-4 and things start to happen outside of what would normally be expected from an AI.
> ...



i should be getting my formeron tomorrow from tgb.. i was wandering how soon can you notice drop in water weight?


----------



## grootfac (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you brother for this information,i like and interesting in this,thanks a lots!


----------



## thebadfish (Feb 6, 2012)

So if running formeron as a stand alone theres obviously no need for a pct, but would you recommend tapering off? Also, if used at a dosage of 3-4 pumps how long would you run it for?


----------



## brundel (Feb 6, 2012)

Pssssstyo said:


> i should be getting my formeron tomorrow from tgb.. i was wandering how soon can you notice drop in water weight?



It happens pretty fast but everyone is different so its impossible to tell you for sure.
For me it takes about a week and people start commenting.


----------



## brundel (Feb 6, 2012)

thebadfish said:


> So if running formeron as a stand alone theres obviously no need for a pct, but would you recommend tapering off? Also, if used at a dosage of 3-4 pumps how long would you run it for?



Your right. No need for pct. Your test levels will likely be higher after a cycle then they were before.
No need to taper.
You can use it as long as you like but extremely low estrogen levels can be unhealthy.
Id keep it to 8 to 10 weeks.


----------



## thebadfish (Feb 6, 2012)

brundel said:


> Your right. No need for pct. Your test levels will likely be higher after a cycle then they were before.
> No need to taper.
> You can use it as long as you like but extremely low estrogen levels can be unhealthy.
> Id keep it to 8 to 10 weeks.



Nice. Thanks for the reply bro.


----------



## Diamond Plate (Feb 6, 2012)

brundel said:


> Your right. No need for pct. Your test levels will likely be higher after a cycle then they were before.
> No need to taper.
> You can use it as long as you like but extremely low estrogen levels can be unhealthy.
> Id keep it to 8 to 10 weeks.



Great info. Thanks.


----------



## wraggejxk (Feb 6, 2012)

good info.


----------



## Pssssstyo (Feb 6, 2012)

brundel said:


> It happens pretty fast but everyone is different so its impossible to tell you for sure.
> For me it takes about a week and people start commenting.



actually i got mine saturday. i used 4 pumps. 2 in the morning. 2 at night. i had a lot of water weight on my face. i swear the next afternoon my girlfriend the first thing she said when she saw me was "wow.. your face is back) i had lost at least 70% of all the water weight of my face. now am on day 3 and im back to normal... gonna reduce to only 1 pump now.. because my joints started hurting and i was getting a few muscle cramps..


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 6, 2012)

brundel said:


> I'm glad your posting this.
> It's true the cel Formestane is garbage. The transdermal carrier is horrible. In addition they didn't include anything to get the Formestane pArtially in solution. If this isn't done....almost none or none will get through the skin. It's a very delicate mix to get it right and make it so it'll absorb but not eat through your skin.



No wonder it sucked...


----------



## grotto72 (Feb 7, 2012)

whats the normal dosage if u were on 500mg of test a week? interested to try this. its either this or MP aromasin


----------



## brundel (Feb 7, 2012)

As with any ai the dosage depends on the user. Some guys can take 25mg aromasin a day and atill have issues. Its the same with Formeron. Suggested for that dose is 1-2 pumps per day.


----------



## Kleen (Feb 7, 2012)

I am definitely going to get me some of this.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 7, 2012)

Kleen said:


> I am definitely going to get me some of this.



you won't be disappointed


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 7, 2012)

grotto72 said:


> whats the normal dosage if u were on 500mg of test a week? interested to try this. its either this or MP aromasin


 
One pump a day is enough for me as far as controling estrogen sides.  If that doesn't work then go to two pumps.  The bottle contains a lot of servings so it will last you quite a while.


----------



## oufinny (Feb 7, 2012)

I look forward to getting some of this.  Good formestane is damn hard to find.


----------



## yerg (Feb 7, 2012)

I think its not available very many places due to the fact that there were no *good* transdermal versions of it... Just my opinion... but this shit is good!! its worth every penny.. Ive posted a lot on the stuff and i will continue too.. Black Lion Research found a good recipe for transdermal application...and that is a fact... the formeron is nothing short of amazing with water loss at 4 pumps!!!! And as a PH..


----------



## Pssssstyo (Feb 7, 2012)

yerg said:


> I think its not available very many places due to the fact that there were no *good* transdermal versions of it... Just my opinion... but this shit is good!! its worth every penny.. Ive posted a lot on the stuff and i will continue too.. Black Lion Research found a good recipe for transdermal application...and that is a fact... the formeron is nothing short of amazing with water loss at 4 pumps!!!! And as a PH..



yeah i was at 4 pumps for 3 days. had to cut down to 2 pumps now. i was feeling dehydrated and started getting muscle cramps.. plus my joint where killing me. but i can vouch for the formeron it works.. and it works fast. great product.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 7, 2012)

yerg said:


> I think its not available very many places due to the fact that there were no *good* transdermal versions of it... Just my opinion... but this shit is good!! its worth every penny.. Ive posted a lot on the stuff and i will continue too.. Black Lion Research found a good recipe for transdermal application...and that is a fact... the formeron is nothing short of amazing with water loss at 4 pumps!!!! And as a PH..



Agree with yerg, Formeron is the best I've ever used. I haven't changed anything in my diet only started using Formeron as my AI and I'm noticing that I'm holding less water for sure. I like the ease of application, the cost effectiveness and the fact that delivery from TGBSupplements is lightening fast.

I'm a firm believer in this product and will use it as long as I can get it.


----------



## DRACOMACHINE (Feb 8, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Agree with yerg, Formeron is the best I've ever used.


 
Ordered mine yesterday. Looking forward to using it.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 8, 2012)

DRACOMACHINE said:


> Ordered mine yesterday. Looking forward to using it.



You'll definitely become a regular user.


----------



## brundel (Feb 8, 2012)

TwoTUFF?
How is the FOrmeron treating you?


----------



## thebadfish (Feb 8, 2012)

Ordered my formeron from tgb on Sunday. 
It came in this morning. Retardedly fast shipping. 
Looking forward to seeing some results!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 8, 2012)

thebadfish said:


> Ordered my formeron from tgb on Sunday.
> It came in this morning. Retardedly fast shipping.
> Looking forward to seeing some results!




TGB is THE MAN!!!!!


----------



## DRACOMACHINE (Feb 10, 2012)

Recieved mine yesterday, used it last night and this morning.  I am running 500 Test E a week as part of my TRT.  Was using Anastrozolol as my AI, but wanted something similar to Aromasin.  Anxious to see how I feel and look after a week or so.


----------



## twotuff (Feb 10, 2012)

brundel said:


> TwoTUFF?
> How is the FOrmeron treating you?


 


Good brother, getting my ass handed to be by the flu so Im only using two pumps right now.


----------



## brundel (Feb 10, 2012)

DRACOMACHINE said:


> Recieved mine yesterday, used it last night and this morning.  I am running 500 Test E a week as part of my TRT.  Was using Anastrozolol as my AI, but wanted something similar to Aromasin.  Anxious to see how I feel and look after a week or so.



You probably wont need much. Because its a suicidal ai your levels will remain low for a while even if you stop treatment with it. My friend was using it during trt and his estro was 5. 
What dose of adex were you using?


----------



## thebadfish (Feb 10, 2012)

Third day on. Running it solo at 3 pumps. 
Already looking a lil harder and fuller.
Maybe a placebo effect goin on but i notice 
I've been in an overall state Of well being. 
The test? Wouldn't know never Pinned test. 
Either way I'm liking it so far.


----------



## brundel (Feb 10, 2012)

The cool thing.....its not placebo.


----------



## thebadfish (Feb 10, 2012)

brundel said:


> The cool thing.....its not placebo.



Haha good to know. Been in a slight slump lately
So im definetly enjoying it.


----------



## brundel (Feb 10, 2012)

The Formeron will elevate your natural test levels
Lower your estrogen levels
Convert to another steroid in your system.

All will lead to feeling better


----------



## Kleen (Feb 10, 2012)

Awesome! I just put in an order for some. Anybody looking to pick them up cheap check here in a couple days when the shipment comes in. 
Black Lion Research Formeron

And that is why Orbit kicks ass!


----------



## BFHammer (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm glad Brundel mentioned this in another thread.  Doc's at the VA have me on TRT but the VA doesn't allow them to prescribe AI's or hcg so I came across this forum in my researching.  I'm glad I did, I would have signed up at one of those clinics otherwise and spent a lot more dough.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 11, 2012)

I like formeron for the ease of use. Jump out of the shower, put a couple pumps on and you're good to go.


----------



## brundel (Feb 11, 2012)

I love hearing that. The goal is to make solid reliable products available for guys like us.
I have been on trt for years.......its been even longer that i have used Formeron as my only ai.
Of course it wasnt called formeron until recently but this product has been a staple in my arsenal for years.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 11, 2012)

brundel said:


> I love hearing that. The goal is to make solid reliable products available for guys like us.
> I have been on trt for years.......its been even longer that i have used Formeron as my only ai.
> Of course it wasnt called formeron until recently but this product has been a staple in my arsenal for years.



Just wanted to say thank you for developing such a great product. As I said before, it is the only AI that I will use moving forward.

Ease of application, efficient as an AI, smells pretty damn good. What a great product, you've got a customer as long as its available.


----------



## brundel (Feb 11, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Just wanted to say thank you for developing such a great product. As I said before, it is the only AI that I will use moving forward.
> 
> Ease of application, efficient as an AI, smells pretty damn good. What a great product, you've got a customer as long as its available.



Thanks bro.

Im just stoked everyone likes it!
I want to make sure people are excited when they get packs from me.
Thanks for the good words. Moving forward we plan on adding some new items soon. I think people will be happy.


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 11, 2012)

I have not talked to one person that wasn't happy with the Black Lion Products.  The Acnedren is equally impressive.  I can't wait to see what other products are to come from Black Lion Research.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 11, 2012)

brundel said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> Im just stoked everyone likes it!
> I want to make sure people are excited when they get packs from me.
> Thanks for the good words. Moving forward we plan on adding some new items soon. I think people will be happy.



All the praise you receive is well deserved and well earned.




TGB1987 said:


> I have not talked to one person that wasn't happy with the Black Lion Products.  The Acnedren is equally impressive.  I can't wait to see what other products are to come from Black Lion Research.



Black Lion Research and TGBSupplements, 2 great resources available to us and staples for me.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 11, 2012)

Black lion has great products the feedback is great.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 11, 2012)

cant wait until I get to try acnedren


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 12, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> cant wait until I get to try acnedren


 
It makes a huge difference for me.  I am using two caps a day and probably should up it to three but even at just two a day it makes a tremendous difference in my acne even on cycle.  I stopped taking it for a few days and the acne started to pop up everywhere again.  I would say it takes away about 85-95% of my acne on cycle at a dose of Two a day.  I noticed my skin starting to clear after 5 days and then at 14 days it was mostly clear. The way to really see that it is working is to stop taking it for a couple of days like I did.  Best part is there are no side effects.  It is safe.  Hope to see others post their results too.


----------



## suprfast (Feb 12, 2012)

TGB1987 said:


> It makes a huge difference for me.  I am using two caps a day and probably should up it to three but even at just two a day it makes a tremendous difference in my acne even on cycle.  I stopped taking it for a few days and the acne started to pop up everywhere again.  I would say it takes away about 85-95% of my acne on cycle at a dose of Two a day.  I noticed my skin starting to clear after 5 days and then at 14 days it was mostly clear. The way to really see that it is working is to stop taking it for a couple of days like I did.  Best part is there are no side effects.  It is safe.  Hope to see others post their results too.



Id like to learn more about this.  Picked up some accutane(iso) from MP but it has ever so slightly regressed so ill wait to use it.  If there is something a little safer to use id be game.


----------



## brundel (Feb 12, 2012)

At recommended doses there are no known sides associated with the use of Acnedren.
The effect is a lessening of acne symptoms.

No drying like with accutane.


----------



## suprfast (Feb 12, 2012)

brundel said:


> At recommended doses there are no known sides associated with the use of Acnedren.
> The effect is a lessening of acne symptoms.
> 
> No drying like with accutane.



well then, where do i get this?


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 12, 2012)

TGB1987 said:


> It makes a huge difference for me.  I am using two caps a day and probably should up it to three but even at just two a day it makes a tremendous difference in my acne even on cycle.  I stopped taking it for a few days and the acne started to pop up everywhere again.  I would say it takes away about 85-95% of my acne on cycle at a dose of Two a day.  I noticed my skin starting to clear after 5 days and then at 14 days it was mostly clear. The way to really see that it is working is to stop taking it for a couple of days like I did.  Best part is there are no side effects.  It is safe.  Hope to see others post their results too.



I'm actually a little strange, I get less acne on cycle then I do during pct. I have my pct coming soon and I'll be adding it to my protocol.


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 12, 2012)

I break out more too when I am coming off because of the imbalance of hormones but I break out on cycle due to the increased oil production.   I guess I get the joy of dealing with both situations lol.


----------



## brundel (Feb 12, 2012)

Thankfully I never come off 
With the Acnedren my acne is totally gone at hrt dose.
With a gram of test and 500 eq i have 1 or 2 tiny pimples once and a while...
but normally I would have like 20 and most would be huge cystic ones.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 12, 2012)

Just wanted to let everybody know that I chatted with Brundel and let him know that I was experiencing some joint pain due to what I believe is a case of low e2 on one pump a day of Formeron. He responded immediately and agrees with my assessment, gonna cut back to one pump every other day. He also asked me to post this, just wanted folks to know the complete truth about his product. That makes me an ever stronger believer in him and his product.


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 12, 2012)

brundel said:


> Thankfully I never come off
> With the Acnedren my acne is totally gone at hrt dose.
> With a gram of test and 500 eq i have 1 or 2 tiny pimples once and a while...
> but normally I would have like 20 and most would be huge cystic ones.


 Exactly lol .   Acnedren can be a huge peace of mind for those guys who are cycling and get huge but are afraid to take their shirt off in the summer because they are have bad acne or are afraid someone will know what the acne is from.  I honestly was skeptical but once I tried it and saw what it was like without the acnedren It made me a full believer. Anyone who is contemplating it should give it a shot.  What do you got to lose?


----------



## DRACOMACHINE (Feb 15, 2012)

I would get slight pain in my nipples every now and then, nothing major. 

Since I started Formeone I have no pain at all now. I really like the Formeron. I might be dosed up too high (2 pumps morning, 2 at night). I might switch to 1 and 1 here. I just really like it.


----------



## DRACOMACHINE (Feb 16, 2012)

brundel said:


> You probably wont need much. Because its a suicidal ai your levels will remain low for a while even if you stop treatment with it. My friend was using it during trt and his estro was 5.
> What dose of adex were you using?



Doc had me on 1 gm eod.  My last blood test showed My estrogen was slightly elevated.  However, that was because I ran out and went a few months without Arimidex.  

I started the formerone high, because it had been another long while off of an anti estrogen.  I don't want my estrogen too low.


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 16, 2012)

Once you get the estrogen under control you should be able to drop it down to one or two times a day with no issues at all.   I am using Formeron once a day and sometimes I will even skip a day.  I know it is working very well.  Great product.


----------



## brundel (Feb 16, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Just wanted to let everybody know that I chatted with Brundel and let him know that I was experiencing some joint pain due to what I believe is a case of low e2 on one pump a day of Formeron. He responded immediately and agrees with my assessment, gonna cut back to one pump every other day. He also asked me to post this, just wanted folks to know the complete truth about his product. That makes me an ever stronger believer in him and his product.



Thanks bro.
While joint pain in not really a wanted effect it is a sign of estro being too low. I wanted you to post so people could see that even 1 pump a day can reduce estro to pretty low levels. I have someone getting bloodwork right now with 1 pump a day for a week and a half. Hopefuly we see a good % of reduction.


----------



## brundel (Feb 16, 2012)

DRACOMACHINE said:


> Doc had me on 1 gm eod.  My last blood test showed My estrogen was slightly elevated.  However, that was because I ran out and went a few months without Arimidex.
> 
> I started the formerone high, because it had been another long while off of an anti estrogen.  I don't want my estrogen too low.



The issue with Arimidex is once you stop using it there is potential for a bunch of the aromatase enzyme to be released which will cause a big spike in your estro levels....really we NEVER want this.

In contrast, Formeron, is a "suicidal AI" meaning there is no potential for this spike because it binds to the enzyme and forever renders it inactive.
So once estro is managed with FOrmeron you can back off to 1pump ed or eve 1 pump eod and keep it low because it takes a while for the aromatase enzyme to work its way back up.


----------



## brundel (Feb 16, 2012)

TGB1987 said:


> Once you get the estrogen under control you should be able to drop it down to one or two times a day with no issues at all.   I am using Formeron once a day and sometimes I will even skip a day.  I know it is working very well.  Great product.



 that^^


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 16, 2012)

brundel said:


> Thanks bro.
> While joint pain in not really a wanted effect it is a sign of estro being too low. I wanted you to post so people could see that even 1 pump a day can reduce estro to pretty low levels. I have someone getting bloodwork right now with 1 pump a day for a week and a half. Hopefuly we see a good % of reduction.



I've dropped to one pump every other day per your recommendation and am feeling better already joint wise. I have a full blood panel scheduled for next week, I'll make sure to post where my e2 is at.


----------



## brundel (Feb 16, 2012)

Awesome i cant wait to see whwre it is.


----------



## thebadfish (Feb 16, 2012)

Been running at 3 pumps a day for a little over a week. Noticeable increase in vascularity and some strength gains. So far i have zero joint problems or other low estro side effects, no negative side effects in general actually. Thinking about bumping up to 4 pumps for the remainder of the run. What do you guys think?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 16, 2012)

thebadfish said:


> Been running at 3 pumps a day for a little over a week. Noticeable increase in vascularity and some strength gains. So far i have zero joint problems or other low estro side effects, no negative side effects in general actually. Thinking about bumping up to 4 pumps for the remainder of the run. What do you guys think?



4 pumps a day is a lot, you don't want over suppression. Blood work is the only true way to know where you stand.


----------



## Pssssstyo (Feb 16, 2012)

*joint...*



Anabolic5150 said:


> 4 pumps a day is a lot, you don't want over suppression. Blood work is the only true way to know where you stand.



yeah i was at 4 pumps a day for my first 3 days... and it was too much. the only reason why i started at 4 pumps( 2 in the am.. 2 in the pm) bc i was having gyno issues. tingling in my left nipple. but i swear after the first 24 hrs.. not only did i lose all my gyno sumptons.. i lost all my water weight and my joints where killing me.. i used to wake up in the middle of the night bc of joint pain.. and my mouth was too dry... so i backed down to 1 pump a day.. sometimes 2.. depending how am feeling....but i can vouched for formeron its definitely a great product,,,  and it does work...


----------



## brundel (Feb 16, 2012)

My buddy is  on 200mg every3 days. Test cyp. He does 1 pump form with each inject.
Bloodwork came back today and estro was 20.


----------



## msumuscle (Feb 16, 2012)

Would this be enough by itself as a PCT drug for a 4 week cycle of Superdrol or should clomid definitely be added?


----------



## thebadfish (Feb 16, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> 4 pumps a day is a lot, you don't want over suppression. Blood work is the only true way to know where you stand.



Good point. The only way to know for sure are some labs. I'm just running as a stand alone to see how i react. Plan on running it with DMZ this summer so i just wanted to see if it was worth while. Ill probably stick to 3 pumps for the remainder of this little "cycle." However I"ll cut it down if i start to experience any problems. Oh yea its a solid product.


----------



## brundel (Feb 16, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> Would this be enough by itself as a PCT drug for a 4 week cycle of Superdrol or should clomid definitely be added?



Considering it was only a 4 week cycle you would probably be fine with FOrmeron alone.
In studies it was able to elevate natural testosterone levels even above high normal.


----------



## DRACOMACHINE (Feb 17, 2012)

brundel said:


> The issue with Arimidex is once you stop using it there is potential for a bunch of the aromatase enzyme to be released which will cause a big spike in your estro levels....really we NEVER want this.
> 
> In contrast, Formeron, is a "suicidal AI" meaning there is no potential for this spike because it binds to the enzyme and forever renders it inactive.
> So once estro is managed with FOrmeron you can back off to 1pump ed or eve 1 pump eod and keep it low because it takes a while for the aromatase enzyme to work its way back up.


 
I am going to go with two pumps every other day right now.


----------



## scharfy (Feb 17, 2012)

Just read this whole thread.   There is A TON of kool-aid being drunk.  But the guys who are drinking it have A TON of experience and knowledge.

So Imma give it a run.  Seems like the perfect AI, at a great price.  

Thanks guys.


----------



## independent (Feb 18, 2012)

scharfy said:


> Just read this whole thread.   There is A TON of kool-aid being drunk.  But the guys who are drinking it have A TON of experience and knowledge.
> 
> So Imma give it a run.  Seems like the perfect AI, at a great price.
> 
> Thanks guys.


----------



## brundel (Feb 18, 2012)

It really is the perfect ai.


----------



## birket (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes,perfect.


----------



## Diamond Plate (Feb 19, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


>


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## scharfy (Feb 19, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


>




*drink the kool-aid	* 

To make a wholehearted, unconditional commitment (to some group, or idea, or plan) in contrast to choosing an alternative. It emphasizes a resolute decision (good or bad) in response to a choice.

*drink the kool-aid*


To completely buy into an idea or system, whether good or bad.

_Coach Bellichick got his players to drink the kool-aid._


A reference to the 1978 cult mass-suicide in Jonestown, Guyana. Jim Jones, the leader of the group, convinced his followers to move to Jonestown. Late in the year he then ordered his flock to commit suicide by drinking grape-flavored Kool-Aid laced with potassium cyanide. In what is now commonly called "the Jonestown Massacre", 913 of the 1100 Jonestown residents drank the Kool-Aid and died. 

One lasting legacy of the Jonestown tragedy is the saying, ???Don???t drink the Kool-Aid.??? This has come to mean, "Don???t trust any group you find to be a little on the kooky side." or "Whatever they tell you, don't believe it too strongly". 

This also might is a reference to the "electric Kool-Aid acid tests," which were LSD parties held in the San Francisco Bay area in the mid 1960's. Someone who was willing to drink the LSD-laced Kool-Aid had, symbolically, made a choice to join (if only for a few hours) a counterculture that stood against conventional society. Once you take acid, you're committed -- the trip lasts for hours and you can't cut it short or change your mind. Once you've drunk the kool-aid, you're firmly committed.


_Coach got his players to drink the kool-aid.

I really like Macintosh computers; I've totally drunk the Apple kool-aid.

That berserk guy who tried to kill people at the Tides Foundation really had drunk the kool-aid that the right-wing media were serving._


_*With respect to Formeron, I am drinking the Kool-Aid*_


----------



## brundel (Feb 19, 2012)

Lol.....thats some funny shit.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 19, 2012)

Dropped down to one pump every other day and my joint pain has lessened by at least 70-75%.

I love Formeron!!!


----------



## brundel (Feb 19, 2012)

Awesome.
Yea because its a suicidal and a transdermal it remains active alot longer.
That 1 pump is being absorbed over like 12 hours.....and it renders the aromatase inactive so itll take a while for your body to make more.

I literally use like 1 pump a week. Maybe 2 if I start to look bloated.
IM running a gram+ test (I just draw and whatever happens happens usually a ml to 1.5) then 500 eq.
Im pretty dry for this much test.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 19, 2012)

Shit, might try to just use one pump twice weekly. Running 900mg test e, 600mg NPP and starting a 4 week run of Super DMZ tomorrow.


----------



## independent (Feb 20, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Shit, might try to just use one pump twice weekly. Running 900mg test e, 600mg NPP and starting a 4 week run of Super DMZ tomorrow.



Wow!  Im using 1 pump a day and Im only using 150mgs of test a week.


----------



## brundel (Feb 20, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Wow!  Im using 1 pump a day and Im only using 150mgs of test a week.



Your estro was abnormally high though.
Everyone is different. Me personally....I can run a couple grams of gear with no AI. No issues.
Some people look at a vial and grow a b cup.

Since youll be getting bloodwork soon just stay on it so we know how its effecting you.

With 1 pump every few days my estro is too low.

This is not consistent with everyone.

If its bottomed out when you get tested back off a bit. If its 20nd/dl which is about where we want it then the 1 pump is good for you.


----------



## brundel (Feb 20, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Shit, might try to just use one pump twice weekly. Running 900mg test e, 600mg NPP and starting a 4 week run of Super DMZ tomorrow.



I would keep on the same dose.
SD has been known to cause delayed gyno of estro is not well managed prior to beginning use of the compound.

Again everyone is different but I would think you will want estro as low as possible leading into the dmz cycle.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 20, 2012)

brundel said:


> I might keep on the same dose.
> SD has been known to cause delayed gyno of estro is not well managed prior to beginning use of the compound.
> 
> Again everyone is different but I would think you will want estro as low as possible leading into the dmz cycle.



You are right, will do. Thanks!


----------



## DRACOMACHINE (Feb 23, 2012)

I am at two pumps every other day.


----------



## brundel (Feb 23, 2012)

How are you feeling^^^^
Are you dry?
How would you compare it to other AI's


----------



## dwmer (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm gonna give the acnedren and formeron a try. Just placed my order.  Ill let you all know how its going in a few weeks.

How strong are the DHT inhibition effects?


----------



## BFHammer (Feb 24, 2012)

Mine came in Friday or Saturday.  I did 4 pumps the first days,5 pumps with 2 to the scalp on Sunday and my brain fog lifted, my head felt tight and buzzed, and I've cut down now.  I've got 100 lbs of lard producing estrogen so I expected it to take more than it would for you fellows.   How long before a blood test should I stop using it to see what's going on unaided?


----------



## brundel (Feb 24, 2012)

Its a suicidal ai. So....itll reduce estro for some time after you stop.
Unfortunately...i dont know for certain.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 24, 2012)

As promised, I got my labs back about an hour ago, running 900mg test e, 600mg NPP and SDMZ and my e2 was 26 using one pump of Formeron eod. Pretty damn impressive in my book!

Formeron is the real deal and I will continue to use it as my only AI from here on out.


----------



## brundel (Feb 24, 2012)

Actually that is pretty impressive. You would expect it to be alot higher obviously.
This is why for some even every couple days is working.
Im just stoked that its working for people.
Thanks bro.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 24, 2012)

brundel said:


> Actually that is pretty impressive. You would expect it to be alot higher obviously.
> This is why for some even every couple days is working.
> Im just stoked that its working for people.
> Thanks bro.



I would have been happy to see it in the 50's after the short time I was running it after dumping the bunk aromasin I had been using.


----------



## oufinny (Feb 24, 2012)

brundel said:


> Actually that is pretty impressive. You would expect it to be alot higher obviously.
> This is why for some even every couple days is working.
> Im just stoked that its working for people.
> Thanks bro.



Interesting, when I used Forma Stanazol the crappy alternative left on the market, I could use 20 pumps and I would just start to feel the effects. Curious what 1-2 pumps will do for me of Formeron; ordering mine next week fromOrbit.


----------



## brundel (Feb 24, 2012)

Individual response will vary a bit. Some people....me....dry out too much if im not careful. Joints start to hurt.
At least i know its working 

And again..the goal is to make a reliable ai for us.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 24, 2012)

Brundel, what is the half life of formerone?


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 24, 2012)

Formerone...my interest is peaked


----------



## brundel (Feb 24, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Brundel, what is the half life of formerone?



Im not 100% certain.
I do know that it absorbs over up to 12 hours so....if your applying every day there should be no lapse in time where its no effective.
Also its a suicidal so its effects last for days-weeks depending on how quickly your body can manufacture aromatase.
This is why some guys are able to use it only a few times a week even on cycle and stay in range.


----------



## dwmer (Feb 24, 2012)

Can you comment on its DHT inhibiting effect?  How strong is it in this regard?


----------



## brundel (Feb 24, 2012)

Im not sure how strong or to what degree.
I do know that it has been used specifically for this reason.
http://jap.physiology.org/content/early/2003/03/28/japplphysiol.00182.2003.full.pdf


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Formerone...my interest is peaked



Me too. With Vibrants Formerone log and this one too, I would love to get some.


----------



## mikes84 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi,

I know there's been a lot of talk here about test and other supplements people are taking in addition to Formeron. I've only ever taken creatine in the 6 years I've been working out (and I'm currently taking it) -- nothing else. Can I just start with 1 pump of Formeron every other day for about 8-10 weeks and I should be dryer?


----------



## brundel (Feb 25, 2012)

Youll be drier yes.
It will also elevate your natural test levels.

There are people running higher doses also because it is a mild prohormone.
This means it converts to a steroid in your system.

I have run it a few times a high dose and its nice until my joints hurt.

Either way yes you can certainly run it solo at 1-4 pumps and the result will be dose dependent.


----------



## brundel (Feb 25, 2012)

Also get to Facebook and like our page.
Soon we will be looking for testers for new products and this is how we will find em.


----------



## BFHammer (Feb 26, 2012)

brundel said:


> Also get to Facebook and like our page.
> Soon we will be looking for testers for new products and this is how we will find em.


I'm there!


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 26, 2012)

brundel said:


> Also get to Facebook and like our page.
> Soon we will be looking for testers for new products and this is how we will find em.



Damn, I'm not on Facebook


----------



## brundel (Feb 26, 2012)

Ill keep you in the loop.
Facebook is a good way to keep in touch with supporters and a great venue for posting new info on upcoming products.


----------



## adamryi (Mar 7, 2012)

Just added Black Lion and TGB supplements. Def a great way to hear about special discounts and keep in touch


----------



## brundel (Mar 8, 2012)

There will be some cool new stuff in the near future stay tuned to the FB page.


----------



## Riles (Mar 9, 2012)

Im convinced


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 9, 2012)

brundel said:


> There will be some cool new stuff in the near future stay tuned to the FB page.


 
You got a link to the FB page.


----------



## twotuff (Mar 9, 2012)

BOOM havent even posted in this in a while.  Not on anything right now but I would love to run some methadrol, halo, and formeron  BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## brundel (Mar 9, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> You got a link to the FB page.



Yes sir 
Black Lion Research | Facebook

Everyone get on there and "LIKE" the page.
Our next new product is about ready for alpha testing and we will be looking for testers there.


----------



## brundel (Mar 9, 2012)

twotuff said:


> BOOM havent even posted in this in a while.  Not on anything right now but I would love to run some methadrol, halo, and formeron  BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



 who wouldnt.


----------



## dwmer (Mar 9, 2012)

Must say the formeron is legit.  I'm running 500mg of test (plus an hcg blast this week) and formeron is keeping me dry.  It stripped about 8 pounds off me the first week at 1 pump a day.  Now I'm using once it eod.

The acnedren appears to be working as well.  I'm only a few weeks in though so I'll know for sure in a couple of weeks.


----------



## brundel (Mar 9, 2012)

Awesome bro.
IM glad things are going well.
It really drains water out of me as well.
Quick.


----------



## Diamond Plate (Mar 10, 2012)

brundel said:


> Yes sir
> Black Lion Research | Facebook
> 
> Everyone get on there and "LIKE" the page.
> Our next new product is about ready for alpha testing and we will be looking for testers there.



Awesome can't wait!


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 10, 2012)

brundel said:


> Awesome bro.
> IM glad things are going well.
> It really drains water out of me as well.
> Quick.



I'm running SuperDmz and Halo Extreme - was going to save formeron for pct, but if it'll help get rid of some of this water weight and won't interfere with the stack, I think I would start using it right now mid cycle - what do you think?


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 11, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> I'm running SuperDmz and Halo Extreme - was going to save formeron for pct, but if it'll help get rid of some of this water weight and won't interfere with the stack, I think I would start using it right now mid cycle - what do you think?



Should do that for sure


----------



## adamryi (Mar 11, 2012)

Id be down to test some products for ya.. just started a cycle. Let me know


----------



## brundel (Mar 11, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> I'm running SuperDmz and Halo Extreme - was going to save formeron for pct, but if it'll help get rid of some of this water weight and won't interfere with the stack, I think I would start using it right now mid cycle - what do you think?



Yah add it in for sure!


----------



## brundel (Mar 11, 2012)

adamryi said:


> Id be down to test some products for ya.. just started a cycle. Let me know



Soon bro.
Just make sure you have  "liked" our FB page.


----------



## musclemeds (Mar 11, 2012)

Everyone get on there and "LIKE" the page.
Our next new product is about ready for alpha testing and we will be looking for testers there.[/QUOTE]


Just did my man, I'd be up for testing some of the new products!!!


----------



## brundel (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks brother.
Within a week or maybe ten days well be ready for some testing.


----------



## musclemeds (Mar 11, 2012)

brundel said:


> Thanks brother.
> Within a week or maybe ten days well be ready for some testing.


 
Awesome!


----------



## BlueRocket (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi guys... new to this board ... frequent AM alot .... just wanted to let you know because of the reviews I have put in my order from TGB Supplements for some Formeron and Acendren .... I'm on trt as well so I look to get my estrogen under control, last bloodwork showed 61   I also liked both companies on Facebook ....


----------



## brundel (Mar 18, 2012)

Awesome brother.
Your estro will be down on your next bloodtest.
I know what its like to have estro that high and it sucks. Youll know how much when you get it down.
Please let everyone know how it works for you.
Im glad this stuff is really helping people.


----------



## brundel (Mar 18, 2012)

Also TGB has super fast shipping so youll have your product quickly.


----------



## BlueRocket (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks Brundel .... and I will post up about results


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 19, 2012)

BlueRocket said:


> Thanks Brundel .... and I will post up about results




Rather see it from somebody who's been around for a while.... 


Brundel, I know you said a while ago that 1 pump is measuring 1 1/2 ml's. If I ordered today, would that be corrected or will I just base 1 pump off 1 1/2 ml's?


----------



## twotuff (Mar 19, 2012)

brundel said:


> who wouldnt.




Im ready to do some logging!


----------



## brundel (Mar 19, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> Rather see it from somebody who's been around for a while....
> 
> 
> Brundel, I know you said a while ago that 1 pump is measuring 1 1/2 ml's. If I ordered today, would that be corrected or will I just base 1 pump off 1 1/2 ml's?



Might want to measure it.
I tried to lengthen the straws to make sure it was easier to get everything from the bottle. Apparently it also made the pump amount more.
So....there are a few out there with the longer straws. You can check by shooting it into the back of a syringe.
Or just use smaller pumps. 
I have started cutting them short again. ;(


----------



## powerman1000 (Mar 20, 2012)

brundel said:


> Yes sir
> Black Lion Research | Facebook
> 
> Everyone get on there and "LIKE" the page.
> Our next new product is about ready for alpha testing and we will be looking for testers there.




Thanks for the link I couldnt find it without it. Do you have a link for TGB supplements cant find that either


----------



## BlueRocket (Mar 20, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> Rather see it from somebody who's been around for a while....
> 
> 
> Brundel, I know you said a while ago that 1 pump is measuring 1 1/2 ml's. If I ordered today, would that be corrected or will I just base 1 pump off 1 1/2 ml's?



Hmmm not sure how to take that .... I just got to this forum and have had a warm welcome, but not sure what you mean.  Do you mean because I'm new here that I would post unbiased results or am I totally taking it wrong... if I am I apologize in advance


----------



## twotuff (Mar 20, 2012)

brundel said:


> Might want to measure it.
> I tried to lengthen the straws to make sure it was easier to get everything from the bottle. Apparently it also made the pump amount more.
> So....there are a few out there with the longer straws. You can check by shooting it into the back of a syringe.
> Or just use smaller pumps.
> I have started cutting them short again. ;(




I must have missed that post! that would explain it!


----------



## DRACOMACHINE (Mar 20, 2012)

I am on my second bottle.  The first one ran out quick, I believe I was using one with the longer straw then.  I dont care though, I like it.


----------



## brundel (Mar 20, 2012)

Either way there are 120ml in the bottles.
Some of them were pulling a little more into the pump.
I have been measuring the new batches.

I noticed the manufacturer of the pumps are using Thicker straws as well which also Im sure contributes.
I just had to re measure the pump volume. Should be good to go on new batches.


----------



## adamryi (Mar 20, 2012)

Let me tell you something, I made a mistake only using 1 pump EOD for 60 MG anavar ED and 600 mg of Test E and started to get a little gyno. Upped it to 3 pumps a day and in a week the gyno has almost completely subsided. Great stuff you got here!


----------



## musclemeds (Mar 22, 2012)

Brundel, any ETA on when you going to having members test products for you?


----------



## TonyMack (Mar 22, 2012)

Got my bottle today. Looking forward to trying it out. 

Everyone says it smells great... the smell is a little too strong in the batch I got. I'd prefer to have an odorless version.


----------



## thebadfish (Mar 22, 2012)

TonyMack said:


> Got my bottle today. Looking forward to trying it out.
> 
> Everyone says it smells great... the smell is a little too strong in the batch I got. I'd prefer to have an odorless version.



At first i didn't like the scent but after a while i began to love it. Give it some time and maybe itll grow on you. I actually got a few comments on how nice i smelled when i was running it, one girl said i smelled phenomenal. Be happy its strong bro


----------



## brundel (Mar 22, 2012)

musclemeds said:


> Brundel, any ETA on when you going to having members test products for you?



We are deciding between 2 new products currently and have raw materials for both in transit.
We will do some in house testing and see where we stand. Then we will be ready for some guys to run tests.

Feel free to give us suggestions regarding what stuff you guys think you would like.
What supps do you wish you could get?
Which are your favorites? Like what cant you go without on a daily basis?
Soon....


----------



## brundel (Mar 22, 2012)

TonyMack said:


> Got my bottle today. Looking forward to trying it out.
> 
> Everyone says it smells great... the smell is a little too strong in the batch I got. I'd prefer to have an odorless version.



There was another company making a transdermal form....the shit smelled so bad...and it was all oily so it would be sticky on your skin and smelling like shit for hours....and....it didnt work for shit.

We fixed all of em.
Smells better (to most) 
its not oily
dries in seconds
works very good


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 22, 2012)

brundel said:


> There was another company making a transdermal form....the shit smelled so bad...and it was all oily so it would be sticky on your skin and smelling like shit for hours....and....it didnt work for shit.
> 
> We fixed all of em.
> Smells better (to most)
> ...



Totally agree! Way better then past versions


----------



## TonyMack (Mar 22, 2012)

brundel said:


> There was another company making a transdermal form....the shit smelled so bad...and it was all oily so it would be sticky on your skin and smelling like shit for hours....and....it didnt work for shit.
> 
> We fixed all of em.
> Smells better (to most)
> ...



Re-reading my post, perhaps it was a little whiny. Sorry. I'm just a little sensitive to smells, but if it works well, I'm sure I'll be able to manage.


----------



## brundel (Mar 22, 2012)

Lol nah. Its all good. It is pretty strong.
We needed something to partially mask the alcohol scent. I went with the least toxic scent that did not make me want to puke.


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 23, 2012)

I got to the bottom of my first bottle the other day.  Make sure you take the top off and tap it a few times.  There was probably 4-5 ml worth that was on the bottom that the straw didn't get.


----------



## brundel (Mar 24, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> I got to the bottom of my first bottle the other day.  Make sure you take the top off and tap it a few times.  There was probably 4-5 ml worth that was on the bottom that the straw didn't get.



This^^^ is the reason I started cutting the straws longer.
Looks like ....after a ton of wasted pumps that the straw length doesnt contribute at all.
Apparently its the stroke of the pump that was increased by the pump manufacturer so.....From now on the pumps will be expelling approx 1.5ml.
I cant fix it unless I get bottles that are not nearly as sweet.


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 24, 2012)

I just keep putting it on till my head feels tight and I want to bite someone then back it off a pump.


----------



## brundel (Mar 24, 2012)

Sometimes during manufacturing there is a little left in the beaker so i pour it on.....winds up being like 10ml......needless to say im strong the next day


----------



## seyone (Mar 25, 2012)

Just started formeron yesterday so I can't give results yet. I can tell you that I really like this transdermal carrier. In the past I have used the old avantlabs stuff, that left you feeling oily and sticky all day and would rub off.  This stuff goes on and dries fast, leaves no sticky oily residue and the smell is pretty neutral to me.

question- would there be any benefit if I added dmso?


----------



## brundel (Mar 25, 2012)

The transdermal carrier is sufficient for the job.
Youll notice it dries pretty quick. There is going to be some residue left on the skin but not much.
DMSO is great for penetration but damn it smells bad. I mean like garlic covered carcass.
DMSO may allow for a small % more penetration but the tradeoff isnt worth it. 
The goal is to get the best absorption % possible while still maintaining a product with little negative attributes.
For example:
FOrmeron is not oily
its not sticky
Smells decent enough
No rashing or skin irritation
No excessively harsh solvents are used
ETC

This is then combined with the fact, as stated above by tons of happy users, that Formeron works very well. This is a testament to its penetration potential.


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 25, 2012)

Is the top removable? 

I was thinking that I could use a plastic oral syringe (not to ingest) to open the top and measure 1ml and squirt on my forearm. That way my dose is consistent and regulated properly. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 25, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Is the top removable?
> 
> I was thinking that I could use a plastic oral syringe (not to ingest) to open the top and measure 1ml and squirt on my forearm. That way my dose is consistent and regulated properly.
> 
> Thoughts?



brundel tests the pumps, but you could do it the way you suggest. Just make sure to shake it well prior.


----------



## brundel (Mar 25, 2012)

You could certainly do that. Looks like the pump manufacturer only makes the 1.5 ml pumps so for now all the bottles will have those. There is a specific oral syringe with an adaptor combo at most pharmacies. I use to use em for liquid oral bottles. Ill see if i can find a link when i get home


----------



## brundel (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## OKCFlip (Mar 27, 2012)

^^Great recommendation.


----------



## Johnyb (Apr 20, 2012)

Can anyone advise if running Formeron alone is okay to do?
I would like to run for next 30 days to prep for photoshoot.

If I do... do I need to take with anything else for any side
effects that may occur if not on or coming off a cycle?

I would like to place an order today so if I need anything
else let me know so I can also add to my order too.

Thank you in advance

Johny B


----------



## Diamond Plate (Apr 21, 2012)

I ran it for 30 days at 4 pumps a day solo with no problems. You should be fine.


----------



## brundel (Apr 21, 2012)

Yah you can run it solo for sure.
FOur pumps a day will drain the bottle in under 30 days using the current pumps so be careful.
Its expelling about 1.5ml
I cannot control this change in volume as the bottle supplier just randomly changes it on me.

As for needing any PCT or something, Formeron will increase test levels and lower estro.
Youll actually be running a partial PCT  so you dont need anything.
Your test levels will be higher after the FOrmeron than before.


----------



## Johnyb (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks guys... I ordered two bottles yesterday. 
Hopefully they come quick since I'm in Canada.

Question 1: Would you say this is safe for my GF to use too?
She is down to 17% BF and wants to drop the added 
water weight. 

Question 2: How long should tightness and vacularity
last after completed. With continued clean eating and 
training hard?


----------



## brundel (Apr 21, 2012)

With women there are a few things to consider.
Its gonna lower her estrogen levels 
its mildly anabolic.
So you could stop her menstrual cycle and feel not so great
She could also develop hair in unwanted places and enlarging of the clitoris....deepening of the voice.
This is the same for pretty much anything anabolic/androgenic

It has been studied extensively in women because it was a breast cancer medication.
Safety rating is very good.
Potential sides....up to you if you want to risk em.
Shes not gonna grow a beard after a couple weeks on formeron though.


----------



## Johnyb (Apr 21, 2012)

Hmmmm... Don't think I will introduce to her then. She just started ECA stack so we'll see how that goes for next 30-45 days.

What's ur thoughts / insights on question 2?


----------



## brundel (Apr 21, 2012)

Itll vary from person to person so there is no 100% answer.
Id expect you to stay that way at least for a couple weeks + Formeron is a suicidal AI so the enzyme will take a while to come back.
Since your enzymes will be low your estro will remain low as well.


----------



## Johnyb (Apr 21, 2012)

Hmmm interesting...

If my photoshoot is in 30 days.. and using this.. When do you guys think I should stop daily Creatine prior to shoot?


----------



## brundel (Apr 21, 2012)

Im not sure.
I think 2 weeks will be more than safe.
I dont know how long creating stays in your system but I dont think its very long.
Either way creatine bloats most people so its not gonna help any.


----------



## Johnyb (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you... One final question. If I use Formeron and shred down to ideal ideal size and then use 1 pump as a daily maintence will that also maintain results long term. 

I've seen you post about taking it no longer then 6-8 weeks and then break for a bit and also that this was given to patients long term with no problems or sides?

Johny B


----------



## brundel (Apr 21, 2012)

The second is a better approximation of the truth.
Formeron is not like running testosterone for example. With testosterone youll eventually get less and less out of the increased dose over time as well as make recovery harder and less likely.
Formeron, can be used as a PCT drug. It will increase testosterone and lower estrogen.
I am not aware of any tolerance that will develop over time.
I am aware of studies where the active ingredient was used safely for years with basically only injection site pain and irritation as a side effect.
Since Formeron is a transdermal we dont have to worry about this.
So...run it as long as you like but be sensible. Take breaks. Having your estrogen levels super low for long periods of time can be unhealthy.


----------



## brundel (Apr 21, 2012)

And...as to your first question. Yes.


----------



## Johnyb (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you kindly brundel. I do plan on running Super-DMZ Mass Stack w/ Formeron Stack in the fall


----------



## brundel (Apr 21, 2012)

That sounds like a good stack!


----------



## fatsopower (Apr 22, 2012)

Good to see you back on the board Mr. Brundel! I'm winding down on my first can of formeron and let me say - this stuff works! I'm doing only on pump eod, and it completely got rid of my bloat and got my "stuff" working if I may say even better than in a long time!


----------



## Johnyb (Apr 22, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> Good to see you back on the board Mr. Brundel! I'm winding down on my first can of formeron and let me say - this stuff works! I'm doing only on pump eod, and it completely got rid of my bloat and got my "stuff" working if I may say even better than in a long time!



Very excited for my two bottles to arrive now. I just finished my weekly body fat measurements and down to 8.24% BF. Very curious what 30 more days and Formeron will do to these numbers. Also on ECA stack to so should be able to see some good numbers since my diet is very strict and solid. 

Johny B


----------



## brundel (Apr 22, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> Good to see you back on the board Mr. Brundel! I'm winding down on my first can of formeron and let me say - this stuff works! I'm doing only on pump eod, and it completely got rid of my bloat and got my "stuff" working if I may say even better than in a long time!



Thanks brother.
Im at home and recovering quickly.
I really love the Formeron and Im glad others are able to get to use it. I used to get so excited when we would make a batch..before Black Lion...
I would have all my friends and their friends calling and texting ..waiting for it to be done. 
1 pump eod is a great dose for every day use. Really cranks up libido and dries you out.


----------



## brundel (Apr 22, 2012)

Johnyb said:


> Very excited for my two bottles to arrive now. I just finished my weekly body fat measurements and down to 8.24% BF. Very curious what 30 more days and Formeron will do to these numbers. Also on ECA stack to so should be able to see some good numbers since my diet is very strict and solid.
> 
> Johny B



I didnt know you were at that low %.
Your gonna REALLY like this stuff.
Because your leaner, youll see some cool stuff happen. Kinda like Masteron the lower bf% the more you visually see.
Youll get hardening, drying, vascularity, strength. Pretty cool.


----------



## Johnyb (Apr 22, 2012)

Bro you're getting me even more excited to try this. I've been completely natural whole life. Prepping for first cycle in fall. 

See my first post here: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...er-dmz-mass-stack-w-formeron.html#post2796588

Do you think after 30 days, dropping daily Creatine and running 2 pumps daily that I could drop down to around 5-6%. If I can I think my photoshoot will be great. 

Naturally I find getting down these last few pounds of fat is just as hard as losing the larger amount. I find now I am losing about 0.4 - 0.7 lbs fat per week now which I am fine with. 

Johny B


----------



## brundel (Apr 22, 2012)

I think itll make you look different.
The bf% thing is diet and cardio related.
The Formeron will make the overall package look different though.
Youll see what I mean after you have been using it for a week or two.

A couple years ago when I was using this stuff only on myself I ran a test suspension and Formestane cycle....
I swear it was one of my best cycles.
I was getting so much estro from the suspension that I really cranked up the dose and man......Even on the suspension I was just rock hard.
Just a sick one...Felt so strong.....


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 22, 2012)

Glad to hear your recovering well.                              *brundel* 


Since you know this stuff best, IYO, do you think I should start this on day one with the 30days of 75-100mg of Helladrol and the Halotestin 15mg(only for preWOs no longer than 30days) ?
* OR*
I was thinking of starting it on week 2 that way it way it'll contiune an extra 2 weeks after the 4weeks of clomid pct, kinda like a way to taper off as my body starts to be come more homeostatic.

Thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## Lang (Apr 22, 2012)

brundel said:


> The issue with Arimidex is once you stop using it there is potential for a bunch of the aromatase enzyme to be released which will cause a big spike in your estro levels....really we NEVER want this.
> 
> In contrast, Formeron, is a "suicidal AI" meaning there is no potential for this spike because it binds to the enzyme and forever renders it inactive.
> So once estro is managed with FOrmeron you can back off to 1pump ed or eve 1 pump eod and keep it low because it takes a while for the aromatase enzyme to work its way back up.



WOW! You hit this right...I had been taking 1mg of Adex for weeks and then at the advice of a friend I backed off to .05eod, but he said just go 3 days without first then do the .05 eod. Well shit, my estro went through the roof as I was hitting 900mg of test. I immediately upped the AI to 1mg, then to 2mg cuase my nips were getting sore. As of today I took 1mg of adex and 40mg of Nolv and will do the same tomorrow. Things are getting better, but I hate this shit (worrying about gyno). Long story longer, I ordered Formeron today and look forward to the benefits everyone is talking about. I dropped down to 600mg of test and would like to up it again before this cycle ends in 5 weeks. 

Gyno is from satan!


----------



## brundel (Apr 22, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Glad to hear your recovering well.                              *brundel*
> 
> 
> Since you know this stuff best, IYO, do you think I should start this on day one with the 30days of 75-100mg of Helladrol and the Halotestin 15mg(only for preWOs no longer than 30days) ?
> ...



Its really up to you but because Formeron is also a prohormone it will give you some added boost post PCT so....Its not a bad idea at all.
Halodrol (helladrol) can cause some pretty severe delayed gyno. Im not 100% certain why but if its caused by estro extending the Formeron beyond PCT will prevent it.


----------



## brundel (Apr 22, 2012)

Lang said:


> WOW! You hit this right...I had been taking 1mg of Adex for weeks and then at the advice of a friend I backed off to .05eod, but he said just go 3 days without first then do the .05 eod. Well shit, my estro went through the roof as I was hitting 900mg of test. I immediately upped the AI to 1mg, then to 2mg cuase my nips were getting sore. As of today I took 1mg of adex and 40mg of Nolv and will do the same tomorrow. Things are getting better, but I hate this shit (worrying about gyno). Long story longer, I ordered Formeron today and look forward to the benefits everyone is talking about. I dropped down to 600mg of test and would like to up it again before this cycle ends in 5 weeks.
> 
> Gyno is from satan!



Yah....gyno really sucks.
If you have real nolva it wont be long before its gone.
2mg daily is a high dose of arimidex.
I think the 1mg + the nolva will be enough. I had pretty wicked gyno once and 20mg nolva ed for 2 weeks completely got rid of it.
I also discontinued the drug responsible though.

Once you have gyno....Use nolva.
Ideally you prevent it from happening by keeping on your AI.
Again one of the negatives of arimidex is that it can give you a big estro burst right after PCT which is terrible.


----------



## Lang (Apr 23, 2012)

brundel said:


> Yah....gyno really sucks.
> If you have real nolva it wont be long before its gone.
> 2mg daily is a high dose of arimidex.
> I think the 1mg + the nolva will be enough. I had pretty wicked gyno once and 20mg nolva ed for 2 weeks completely got rid of it.
> ...




Brundel....I hit 40 mg of Nolva and 2mg of Adex yesterday, woke up this morn with no sensitivity in the ol'nips! I took 1mg of Adex (from a different lot# than the original Adex) and another 40mg of Nolva. I'll taper down to 20mg of Nolva until my Formeron gets here. Looking forward to something that works so I can start to run this gear without the anxiety of sides.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Apr 23, 2012)

Using 2 pumps daily on cycle. Love it. 

Have clomid for pct. Is it even necessary to use clomid with formeron for pct?


----------



## Johnyb (Apr 26, 2012)

Brundel my order just arrived 10 min ago.  Took about a week to
arrive but that is okay.  

First impressions the smell is actually not bad.  Almost smells like a
not to bad aftershave or cologne.

Secondly it dries very quickly which is nice and you can feel a tinkling
sensation in your forearms shortly there after and even as I am typing.

To excited to wait till after my workout shower later today I put
some on right away.  Since I will be doing do 2X doses daily as you 
mentioned.  I will do one in the mornings and maybe second 
time closer to bed time.

For a better understanding of the product.  How long does it last
on your skin or maybe better question is what is the soonest time
one would wash their forearms after use.

Would just like to know in case for whatever reason I need to
wash shortly after applying.  I am assuming the longer the better 
and that there may not be any correct time.

Johny B


----------



## brundel (Apr 26, 2012)

The longer the better. It can absorb over up to 12 hours. Most of it goes through pretty fast though. Leave it on as long as possible for best results. If you gotta wash your application site just do it.


----------



## ACRay (May 23, 2012)

All the great info just put my order in cant wait


----------



## lee111s (Jun 6, 2012)

Ahhhh everywhere is out of stock!!!!!!!


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jul 23, 2012)

just ordered some today from TGB to go along with my 500mg/week test e and anavar. I'll keep everyone posted. As for now I just entered week 3 for the test and have slight nipple sensitivity and retaining water throughout my body. I have adex on hand and started taking a very mild dose to help combat the sides but really want to give the Formeron a go.


----------



## brundel (Jul 23, 2012)

Awesome I think youll dig it.


----------



## lee111s (Jul 24, 2012)

I love it. I have 3 bottles in the house so I can never run out


----------



## Loose Nut (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey guys, I joined this forum specifically because of Formeron and this thread.  I've never used Formeron, but after reading this thread I really want to give it a try.  Because I live in Australia it's winter at the moment and I have just finished a dzine cycle.  I'm currently maintaining until mid September and then I will start a cut for summer.  Then I am planning an Epi cycle for Feb/March.  Anyway, my question about Formeron is; would using Formeron during my cut be a good tool to help me maintain my muscle while cutting fat?  I was thinking of using it at the 3-4 pump range.  Or would it be better to wait until January and then use it for a month or so before I start my Epi cycle?
Thanks for your help guys, I look forward to hearing your replies


----------



## brundel (Jul 24, 2012)

I would use it during your cut.
'I dont think youll need an AI running EPI.
You can get it from Europe as well which may help with shipping to AU.
Powermyself.UK has it. They are out of stock but should have more by Fri.
The prices are more in the UK though.


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jul 25, 2012)

got my bottle in today (thanks TGB!). Started w/ 2 pumps at 3pm and did another 2 at 10pm. Already my nipple soreness/puffiness has gone down considerably. I've been pretty prone to excess gyno since puberty (26 now). I'll be updating my progress as I see it, but so far I am amazed at just how fast the product has kicked in.

right now my stats are as followed

181lbs
5'11"
7.5% bf


----------



## spunoutdj (Jul 26, 2012)

Touchdown! Got mine today... Big time thanks to TGB. Heard nothing but good things, and now I see why


----------



## brundel (Jul 26, 2012)

NaKiD EyE said:


> got my bottle in today (thanks TGB!). Started w/ 2 pumps at 3pm and did another 2 at 10pm. Already my nipple soreness/puffiness has gone down considerably. I've been pretty prone to excess gyno since puberty (26 now). I'll be updating my progress as I see it, but so far I am amazed at just how fast the product has kicked in.
> 
> right now my stats are as followed
> 
> ...



It is amazing how fast it works. You can almost feel it if you rub on a few ml at once. Like a mild rush from it.


----------



## Bigdeak17 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have used 1 bottle of this and love it... it smells great (not that that really matters) but it dries you up and QUICK... My vascularity was popping... and i felt tight all over... Will definitely be taking again in my next cycle... I will probably take it through cycle and pct... it is not in my PCT lineup that i am on now, but from everything i am reading, it should be... oh well... live and learn...


----------



## brundel (Jul 27, 2012)

Yah one thing about some transdermals is the amount of solvent can make them irritating to the skin.

There has to be a balance of:
solvent to skin hydrating components. If there is too much solvent you may get better penetration but your skin will start to dry and peel off and burn as well which will pretty much cut your use of the product off.

Chem scent to fragrance......you may not think this is important but it is. I got Guiaicol on my hands and shirt yesterday and I can still smell the shit today on my skin after numerous washes and 2 showers...brutal. The lab is gonna stink today when I get there.

Formeron has a great balance.
Smells good.
Dries fast.
No skin irritation.
Good penetration %


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jul 29, 2012)

Day 5 update:

Day 1: 2 pumps
Day 2: 3 pumps
Day 3: 4 pumps
Day 4: 4 pumps
Day 5: 2 pumps (so far)

I haven't really experienced any hardness/drying out yet. My nipple soreness is almost all gone which is really nice. On day 3 I had tiny bumps all over my forearms. Probably just some irritation from the alcohol but they didn't itch or anything like that. Just a visual side effect. How long does it take most to experience the drying out?


----------



## Researcher (Jul 29, 2012)

How effective is this at blocking DHT... I really don't want to block DHT...
============
Who uses this with TRT only?... does it affect the libido while on TRT?

Thanks


----------



## brundel (Jul 30, 2012)

NaKiD EyE said:


> Day 5 update:
> 
> Day 1: 2 pumps
> Day 2: 3 pumps
> ...



If you had nipple pain it was likely caused by the beginning of gyno forming under the nipple.
This means your estro level was likely pretty high.
So....give it some time.
Ideally you would run the AI to prevent the gyno not to fix it. This way estro never gets out of hand.
In this case it is already out of hand and will take a bit of time to get under control.
Be patient.
Be glad the gyno is going away. ONce estro starts dropping below female ranges the magic will happen.

Likely the bumps were just from the alcohol. There is nothing else irritating in there and a bunch of stuff to prevent irritation.
If it doesnt happen again dont worry about it.


----------



## brundel (Jul 30, 2012)

Researcher said:


> How effective is this at blocking DHT... I really don't want to block DHT...
> ============
> Who uses this with TRT only?... does it affect the libido while on TRT?
> 
> Thanks



Im on TRT and I use it every day.
My libido is pretty good.
Not 2000mg test good but bangin the gf everyday and wanting more good.

Its not enough to really suppress DHT itll just keep you in normal range.


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jul 31, 2012)

brundel said:
			
		

> If you had nipple pain it was likely caused by the beginning of gyno forming under the nipple.
> This means your estro level was likely pretty high.
> So....give it some time.
> Ideally you would run the AI to prevent the gyno not to fix it. This way estro never gets out of hand.
> ...



Ya I was just surprised how quickly the nipples became sensitive (3 days). Luckily though u guys make a badass product. Had 2 friends order it within the last couple days. And ya wasn't worried about the "bumps" just more of an observation. Honestly it prob was mostly due to me shaving my arms every couple days. Thanks again to the research and quality u guys put into this stuff.


----------



## brundel (Jul 31, 2012)

This (almost instant gyno symptoms) seems to happen alot.
I have started recommending that people start an AI a week before they start the cycle.
This way aromatase is already low and if estro is already relatively high it will have begun to drop.


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jul 31, 2012)

brundel said:
			
		

> This (almost instant gyno symptoms) seems to happen alot.
> I have started recommending that people start an AI a week before they start the cycle.
> This way aromatase is already low and if estro is already relatively high it will have begun to drop.



Good advice. On a side note my fiance suffers from random breakouts on her face could this acnedren help her? Wasn't sure if it was gender specific.


----------



## Loose Nut (Aug 5, 2012)

Just ordered me some formeron!  Hopefully it gets through aussie customs.  Can't wait to use this stuff during my upcoming cut!


----------



## brundel (Aug 6, 2012)

NaKiD EyE said:


> Good advice. On a side note my fiance suffers from random breakouts on her face could this acnedren help her? Wasn't sure if it was gender specific.



Acnedren works for all ages and for women as well as men.
I have some friends whos teenage daughters are using it with great success.


----------



## brundel (Aug 6, 2012)

Loose Nut said:


> Just ordered me some formeron!  Hopefully it gets through aussie customs.  Can't wait to use this stuff during my upcoming cut!



Seems to be getting into AU.


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 9, 2012)

brundel said:


> Acnedren works for all ages and for women as well as men.
> I have some friends whos teenage daughters are using it with great success.




right on. ya i talked to J. Allen from BLR about it and he said the same. We got some in today and i'll let you know how it works for her. She has used everything on the market thus far so hopefully it does the job.


----------



## brundel (Aug 9, 2012)

Give her 1 cap am 2 caps PM. It pretty much clears mine unless Im on heavy cycles where I need 5-6.


----------



## Loose Nut (Aug 27, 2012)

Just got my formeron.  Got into Australia no worries.  Just after some advice on how much I should use standalone as part of a cut.  I was thinking 3 - 4mL, so either 2 or 3 pumps?  Thanks guys!


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 27, 2012)

brundel said:


> Give her 1 cap am 2 caps PM. It pretty much clears mine unless Im on heavy cycles where I need 5-6.



she has been doing 1 am 1pm and after a couple weeks there is definitely some improvement!


----------



## brundel (Aug 27, 2012)

Loose Nut said:


> Just got my formeron.  Got into Australia no worries.  Just after some advice on how much I should use standalone as part of a cut.  I was thinking 3 - 4mL, so either 2 or 3 pumps?  Thanks guys!



I notice drying, hardening and vascularity at 3 pumps and Im used to pretty big AAS cycles.
As part of a cutter this will be a great addition.


----------



## brundel (Aug 27, 2012)

NaKiD EyE said:


> she has been doing 1 am 1pm and after a couple weeks there is definitely some improvement!



Good, if it works at that dose dont change it.
If shes not getting full clearing go to 2 am 2 pm and itll be pretty much gone.


----------



## Loose Nut (Aug 27, 2012)

brundel said:


> I notice drying, hardening and vascularity at 3 pumps and Im used to pretty big AAS cycles.
> As part of a cutter this will be a great addition.



Thanks mate!
When doing three pumps do you do two in the morning and one at night?  Or one pump spread three times?  If you do two pumps at the same time do you need to change the part of your body you are applying it to?


----------



## LGIII (Apr 14, 2013)

*Formeron Cycling?*



yerg said:


> Ive had the awsome oportunity to run the formeron by Black Lion and i can tell you 110% that its the real deal, and ill never go back to nolva...  I guarantee you will like this product... It has many things that it does, not just an ai.....  AND easy to use, AND smells good!!(No shit) It really smells good.. wife told me i smelt like another woman!!! lol
> BTW no kickbacks for me for posting.. its just fact..



Do you have to cycle Formeron? Or can you continuously take it?  I am not using it as an AI, Im using it alone.


----------



## LGIII (Apr 14, 2013)

Do you have to cycle off of Formeron?


----------



## brundel (Apr 14, 2013)

I have been using Formeron ...For almost 5 years now. I used to make it just for myself and my friends. Many of them have also been using it for years.
High dose periods need to be cycled but as an AI it can be used long term.


----------



## mishag (Apr 27, 2013)

hey brundel quick question, I shower three times/day since I do cardio morning, train afternoon, and have cardio again evening. Reason I'm getting ready for a show. I know you say it takes roughly 12 hrs to fully absorb, my question is what will be my best option to take the 3 pumps with the most benefit possible, since I feel constant showering will strip the hormone away. Thx, mishag


----------



## brundel (Apr 28, 2013)

Apply right after your shower. Youll get some absorption for about 12 hours but the farther you are away from the application time the less your absorbing so its no big deal.
Just apply right after a shower. Make sure to really rub it in and try to use your wrists.


----------



## mishag (Apr 28, 2013)

brundel said:


> Apply right after your shower. Youll get some absorption for about 12 hours but the farther you are away from the application time the less your absorbing so its no big deal.
> Just apply right after a shower. Make sure to really rub it in and try to use your wrists.


thx brundel, is there a way I can PM you in this forum, I talked to you about my competition on the MD forum, just wanted to ask some other questions, let me know, thx.


----------



## brundel (Apr 28, 2013)

Yah bro. Hit me up. Ill help in any way I can.


----------



## mishag (Apr 28, 2013)

brundel said:


> Yah bro. Hit me up. Ill help in any way I can.



how many posts do I need to PM you lol?


----------



## mishag (Apr 28, 2013)

bump


----------



## mishag (Apr 28, 2013)

2


----------



## mishag (Apr 28, 2013)

4


----------



## mishag (Apr 28, 2013)

5


----------

